# Any Labrador owners here on FF



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Those of you that know me will know that Brian brought Jess for me last year as a thank you for going through countless misery in trying to have a baby. She has brought so much joy into my life and has filled the empty space I was trying to fill.
I made this little clip of her yesterday and would love to share it with you all

jess growing up


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Awww thats really lovely 

Tony
x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Georgia

Thats' so lovely. Brought tears to my eyes (in a nice way!) 

Our fur babies are so important to us aren't they 

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

Thats so lovely..what a great idea xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

oh georgia, that is really beautiful, got a tear rolling down my cheek, bless her she is georgeous. 
Ceri x


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Aww! That is sooo nice!

Jess is gorgeous!


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Awwwwwwwwww Georgia,

She is absolutely adorable!! I had tears too!! (nice ones!)


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Awww Georgia,

What a lovely idea and a perfect choice of song. There goes my make up again


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Georgia,

That was so lovely ~ you have one cute doggie there  .

My make-up's a gonner too  

xx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Awwwww lovely.


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

awww that's so cute! What a lovely idea. Got me in tears too! 

Jess is absolutely gorgeous.

XXX


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

That was a lovely video, Jess is absolutley gorgeous, your very lucky to have her  

Bekie


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Georgia,

Awww that was absolutley lovely.

Jess is absolutley gorgeous - was it wasy to do?

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Aw that was really lovely, The   tears were streaming down my face 

I have two black labs and they fill my life with such love and laughter infact its my wee girlys birthday next saturday and im having a big party for her. I cant wait

Alison xx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Thanks for that Georgia it was lovely. Have even had a play about and done one for Joe.

Love kImx x  x


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Aww Jess is so cute..

Kim Joe's is good too, brought a lump to my throat watching both of the clips..

Roz

xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

awww she truly is gorgeous 

xx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

There are a few of us I am sure. I have Jess who is the apple of my eye even when she is naughty


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Georgia

I think we have chatted before about our labs!

I have a golden labrador

There are a few of us chatting about our labs on the pet club thread

Why dont u join us

Emxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Yep i am another Lab owner ~ we have a black one Named Libby our little girl, she is 2 year 2 months old and just the best dog ever   

Yes we have all been chatting on the pet thread but it would be nice to see how many lab owners we have on FF
Sara xx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Hiya Sara awww Libby is a lovely name (my niece is called that as well.) Do please tell me they slow down at 2 years though


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi girls

I have 2 black labs called Alfie and Sadie. Alfie is 3 and saide is 1. 
Alfie calmed down when he was about 2 and im praying to god that sadie calms soon, she is a little bug*er at times


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

It's a funny thing as i didn't know labrador were classed as puppys till about 2 years old i guess there are not such puppys but at like it ... have to say on libby's birthday 2nd Oct she seemed to have mutured like magic i miss my little scatty girl ~ she has really calmed down and listens more, she has always been really good in the house  but when we go to the woods she sometimes "dosen't hear me " 

It's so funny she runs round with her head high pretending she can't hear me ........,   

Have to admit thou i have never come across a more loving and caring breed i grow up with a Golden labrador Tammy for 14 years and they are just the greatest dog to own, (IMO) 

Here's a little pic libby on holiday in Great Yarmonth on Oct, 
Sara xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Cat ! 

Lovely my fav the black lab   not that i am bias 
Alfie and Sadie look lovley how lovely to have 2, Yes i am sure Sadie will calm down just liek libby did at around 2, 

My main issus with libby is her pure excitment of people when they come to visit she jumps and goes loppy but lucky she is learning to calm this down as we don't want her jumping at people 

Sara xxx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

I just loves Labs


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi ladies

Ive got a choc lab pup, Millie who is 4 mths old, she gives me the puppy dog eyes and makes me think butter wouldnt melt in her mouth and then when your back is turned, shes out in the garden digging for england, so much so that dh has started to erect a fence round the flower bed and lawn.  She has a dog flap so is in and out all day.  I had to report our postman the other day as he just throws parcels over the back gate and of course, Millie thinks its great, we get home to find she has destroyed all the packaging, sometimes everything is intact, other times its completely wrecked.

Julia


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

pmsl @ Millie Jess is so like this and she is 16 months. We have access now through many holes to Australia and she is recruiting labs to go with her   wouldn't change my ickle poop for the world though xxx


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

We have a Lab too, Murphy, as you can see from my pic he is a little monkey, stealing cereal off my worktop . We have to hide everything or he has it, not in front of you of course because he's clever he does it when your not looking 

Do any of your Labs have a size problem, as in they think they are much bigger than they are? When ever Murphy is going through a door it has to be wide open and much as it will go because he thinks he can't fit through it else  

Georgia jess is so cute looks just like my Auntie's Lab Emma

CJ xx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Georgia, at least you dont have to pay for flights to Australia, just dive in the holes!!!   

I brought a bag of sausages from the pet shop, gave her two before i went to work, swear i put them back in the cupboard, cant blooming well find the things now, i must have left them on the worktop....although sure i didnt, but couldnt have put them back in the cupboard else if she had managed to open the cupboard door she didnt help herself to the mince pies etc!

How did you manage to put your pic in your signature space as well as down the side?

Julia x


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello!  I've got a chocolate lab too, his name is Stilton, he is still only 9 months old but is already huge and a bit of a handful but very lovely    Just saw your thread on the recent posts bit and thought I would help out with the counting of lab owners on FF


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Sarah

What a nice name for a dog, Stilton.

I see Stilton has a chip thing on his collar, Millie had one of those till last nite as apparently it popped off last nite when dh was out walking her in the dark!!!

Julia x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hiya 
does a collie/lab cross count  Caleb is 14 months, he's the most precious thing we have but is a complete monkey and i'm so relieved to hear others stories of jumping up and thieving off counters, it makes me feel i'm not alone  he is a sweet lovely dog but drives me insane at times  the collie in him gets bored and he plays up for attention no end  he can reach all the way to the back of the kitchen counters now so we balance baking trays all along the edge as he doesnt like them banging down on the hard floor..the other day though i caught him in the act of everso slooowly and quiiiiietly shifting a tin to the side so he could snaffle a cooling rack of cookies  the week before he got a to a whole batch of banana muffins  i need one of those alarm thingies that woman on the tv has...anyone know where you can get them?

kj x


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi KJ,

Im sure you are very welcome.

Have you tried a kong toy with Caleb?? its keeps Millie amused (for a short while) although she has realised now that if she drops it on the floor, the treats inside fall out and she doesnt have to spend ages licking at them.

How did you get your photo in your signature bit??

Julia x


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

By law all dogs need a id tag otherwise you are fined quite a bit.   Jess is chipped,tattoed and also has her dna on file so she is going nowhere.
Julia its very easy to put your dogs piccy on here you just use the img thing     if you need any help shout  
KJ Caleb is sounding more like a lab with the stealing   Jess nearly bit my arm of today as her best friend Fudge was inching in on Jess's treats  
Do any of you whistle train your dogs ?


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Georgia

She has got a id tag on her collar but has lost the one you get when they get chipped, i dont know if you can get a replacement or not.

Ive added a photo as you can see, but wondered how you managed to add another photo at the end of your post, thats the part i dont know what to do.

Did think about getting a silent whistle and having a go with that, have you trained your dog to the whistle?

Julia x


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Jess has only been whistle trained in the last week and it is going really well. As for Jess's tags she has one that says she is spayed,chipped and tattooed. She belongs to petplan as well so if she goes missing that number is called as well and I am also going to join her with lostlabs.
As for the photo have you got one in mind ?


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Georgia.
Im hopefully getting some photos back on cd next week, so will ask you for help when they come in cos i'll forget if you tell me know.

Millie is registered with Petplan but i dont think they ever asked for her chip number? I'll have a look at the paperwork tonite and ring them up.

silly question coming up, how do they tattoo them?  

I havent got Millie spayed yet as they said she has to wait till after her first season which i assume will happen around 6 mths of age??

Julia x

Julia x


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

No I put all of her id on a tag


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Oh i see, i thought you'd got a special tag which had all the details printed on it.

So is that right,6 mths old and then they have a season?

Julia x


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Don't know if you know but RSPCA recommend you don't put anything on a tag but your phone number incase someone steals them, and never put there name.


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

All I have on mine is
Seal Family
postcode
microchipped
my mobile number 

on the back is

I'm spayed and tattooed
At the end of the day no one wants a dog with one ear   Jess tattoo is on the inside of her ear. We did this as we were told that if a dog has joint problems like us humans they are given a metal collar ( we wear a bracelet)which erases the chip. Am not sure if this is true but for £20 Jess is safe. They do recommend spaying after the womanes  first season but my friends lab has had her first season now at 14 months


----------



## Tiggielou (Nov 12, 2006)

Hiya

Ive got two yellow labs Sam (4) and Jack (3), think they are still both pups as they never seem to 'grow up'!! Both of mine are whistle trained cos they are gundogs and occassionally do the deaf trick too specially when we are in the fields and they are right at the other end.

Know what you mean, they are just soooo affectionate and love a cuddle. Sam quite often lays in my arms like a baby to have his belly rubbed ( bloomin big baby too cos he weighs 30kg!!).

love

tigs xx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Do any of you  belong to labradorforums ?


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

im a member of the lab forum if not been on it in a while do you sill have website address

i have to Xmas bells for my mums dogs misty and buttons that died a couple of years ago, and about a year ago the boy who does the site put all the rainbow bridge dogs names on separate ballons and released them. My mum was so touched it brought a tear to her eye.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Heloo Ladies & Labby's

I too have Labs, my first Lab was black, her name was April I had her from DH on my 18th birthday 
(April fools day!) (they couldn't find a golden pup at the time) she was presented to me with a pink ribbon tyed round her neck!
I confess to being to young to fully apreciate her back then, but when I took her to the vets for that final trip, I was devestated, and three months later DH & I picked out a name for a new Golden Lab, Amber.
we just had to find one! Amber is 5 now.
Which we did - she is adorable if not huge! 
Then just last July a bloke Dh knew was getting rid of his golden lab puppy as his kids wern't interested    So we had her for £90  & re named her Lady
She is a little begger! (Nicknamed little sh*t but she has settled in well and given Amber a new lease of life! 
I could natter for ages about them! but Lady is at this moment sat by me "softly crying" for attention!
~Dizzi~

Heres a recent pic of my two girls (lady is the paler one)


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies and labs!!

woohoo more popular mind you who could so no to a lab!!

I have to say Bouncer is quite a good girl her only fault is barking very loudly, we have had to move her bed which she wasnt impressed with but think she likes it better now shes settled into it!!

Bouncer had her first season when she was 3 yrs 7 months

The vet told us this is very unusual, and she prob had doggy form of pcos well dh has always said she is a mummys girl!

She had her last season at 4 yrs 11 months, and is being speyed in janurary, as we were told that we should allow 12 weeks from start of last season by our vet and also i have no annual leave left for this year and want to take a couple of days off with her to give her lots of tlc!

Dizzi Lady and Amber are gorgeous arent they
Tigs ooher have we chatted labs before lol

georgia Jess is looking as gorgeous as ever!!

KJ and CJ love ur lickle black ones

coxy lol at millie, bouncer loves them sausages  

right am off back to bed as i have a cold and DH said to rest 

(apart from FF'ing that is!)

Catch u all later!

Emxx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Dizzi your girls are so lovely. I have just sat down to look at my emails and of course FF   with a lovely looking narna and Apple and have had Jess dribbling and barking for some.   Jess loves her food so much. We are of to a mini get together on Sunday with at least 15 more labs which Jess adores. She loves meeting other dogs   she has so much fun she sleeps for the rest of the day and doesn't rise until the next morning   lovely. Brian my OH got Jess for me after my 3rd tx as he wanted me to be happy. Even if god cannot grant my wish of a baby,I have the next best thing my adorable baby Jess. Right of we trot for a lovely morning walk xxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ah lots of lovely labs, oops my pic of caleb came up rather huuuuge 
hope you enjoyed your walk georgia..gorgeous out there today. we're really lucky we have open fields 5 mins walk away and beyond them is a river which caleb LOVES to swim in. we have several different routes we can walk so it doesnt get too boring..except the fields are flood plains so are a bit flooded at the mo making it a bit of challenge to find different routes. this afternoon we are going to Virginia Water Lake with a friend, will prob walk the whole 5 miles round which will hopefully wear out Caleb. how much walking do you guys give your doggies a day?

has anyone read 'Marely and Me'..its in all the bookshops at the mo..about a very naughty lab..its had really good write ups..i just started reading it last night and its perfect for lab owbers..every word rings true..a must for all your xmas lists! http://www.amazon.co.uk/Marley-Me-Life-Worlds-Worst/dp/0340922095/sr=1-1/qid=1164880223/ref=sr_1_1/026-8306582-5270064?ie=UTF8&s=books

do any of your dogs rip up their beds? I'm fed up a wasting money on cushions and stuff that just gets shredded but i cant just let him sleep on the cold tiled floor..he'll freeze. at the mo he's got a cover(full of holes) stuffed with a 1/3 of a duvet which is rather flat( he shredded the original cushion) and a fleecy blanket on top (also full of holes) Actually thinking about it i havent seen him chew any of it since the weekend when we finally decided to see if we could live without his crate..everythings just on the floor now..hmm have to watch and see  I wanted to get him a more sort of round soft basket shape thing as i thought it would be more snug but i'm not going to if he rips it up...

coxy..caleb had a puppy kong but i havent bought him a bigger one..he might get one for xmas  he's a clever b*gger tho and i'm sure it wont take him long to work out how to get stuff out. do you put paste and stuff in yours and freeze it?

tigs - caleb does the 'deaf' impression too..mostly when he's eating horse poo and doesnt want to come home 

laters all

kj x


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

I have read Marley and Me excellent book. Have any of you read Shakespeare my Butt another good read xx


----------



## Tiggielou (Nov 12, 2006)

Hiya all

Can anyone explain to a very blonde little gel how to put pictures on here so I can post a piccie of my boys? 

Em, no we havent spoke about my pups before I dont think.

love

tigs xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ok hit reply like you want to add a post on this thread
under the box it has additional options..press that
it will give you an option to attach a file..you cab browse thru your pics to choose one 
bobs your uncle
just thinking..this option might only be available to charter members 

kj x


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi ladies

Kj, i usually stuff either dog biscuits or spare cooked sausages or meat left over from the sunday lunch in there, or cheese spread.

Julia x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Another black  lab owner here! Cassie is 2 yrs old and just gorgeous. She loves her food and you can't get her out of the water!

Cleo xxx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Blimey there are a few of us


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya folks

kj i treated myself to marley and me a few weeks ago
i normally take into the bathroom and before i know it my skin is all shrivelled and the water freezing cold despite me adding more hot every now and then!

If a lab owner hasnt read it definitly worth a read altho i am no where near the end yet

cleo welcome and welcome to another black lab cassie

Well i have to confess that our lovely lab is lazy!

She likes to go out altho doenst like the lead too much and altho she is good at coming back i just dont like to let her off 

She did used to have a fellow golden labrador barney RIP little man, and she hasnt really taken to dogs since his absence altho theres a rescue dog where we kennel her and she gets on great with him but if we are around she wont entertain other dogs i think its a protectiveness thing over us as when my bil and sister used to look after her before we started using kennels they said she was fine with other dogs as did my parents when they looked after her for a weekend

Regarding bed situation i cant advise it took us til bouncers 5th birthday to get her to sleep on a dog bed!  She wasnt keen at first and we spent a fortune til we finally found one she took to

Love to all 
em


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi ladies

Is that Me and Marley book sad? i cant stand sad animal books, cant even watch things like Bambi, and i remember crying at Lassie every saturday morning so if its going to be sad i wont be able to read it.

KJ-Millie use to rip open the cushion we put in the bottom of her plastic bed, but since ive replaced it with a flat furry cushion from wilkinson's shes left it alone, but has got a tendency to take this and the 2 fleecy blankets outside and leave them there.

Yesterday she must have been very busy as i came home to 2 weeks worth of newspapers/cardboard etc from the recycling box, shredded all over the kitchen floor, just wish the council would give us boxes with lids on.

Also, if we are ever missing a tea towel, i know to look in her bed under the blankets.  Little thief!!

Julia x


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

i was just reading about the book and it i think it might be sad at the end, cant do sad animal books either.

im trying to post a pic of my dogs but really dont know how to do it. HELP...

My dogs dont have beds, well apart from my double bed. i just get them duvets for them and they lie on that and when its been ripped or gets really dirt i just bin it. they also have nice duvet covers one pink and one blue.

Ivd had the shredded news papers and toilet rolls. My boy got a hold of the rice crispy box and demolished the box all over my living room but never eat the contents.

They can be as bad as bad can be but i would still love every bit of them.


----------



## AllySidey (Nov 2, 2005)

Hello Fellow Lab Lovers

I've got Bobby, he's 3 1/2 now and we've had since he was 9 weeks.  He is the best thing ever, my best friend and love him to pieces.  I swear he's nearly human, he knows exactly what your saying!

Bobby used to chew EVERYTHING but stopped when he turned about 1 year old, now he only chews the odd package that comes in the post!

I'm in the middle of reading Marley and Me but I've kind of stopped, need to get into it again, I think the way it's written the time goes too fast - I'm too used to Harry Potter  

Do all your labs love swimming?  We take Bobby to the beach every Sunday for a swim, it's his highlight of the week and cries all the way there.

Could talk about him all day but I'm at work and must do some work!

Looking forward to more lab chats.

Ally
x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

know what you mean Ally, i could talk about Cassie for England!!

She is always in the water, we're lucky enough to live opposite a river so we walk her there and she always goes in. 

She is also addicted to tennis balls, will do anything for them. we always walk her with one and hit it with a tennis racket for her to fetch. She never tires of this!! She gets panicy when she loses it and won't move until we find it again, anyine elses lab like this?

Cleo xxxxxx


----------



## AllySidey (Nov 2, 2005)

Bobby loves tennis balls too!  We've got one of those thrower/picker up things, and the plus side of tennis balls is they float so they get a good swim and fetch at the same time.

Can't wait for the first snow too, Bobby loves the snow so much at least once every year he has escaped from the garden and found playing in the snow in neighbours gardens!  Thats the only times he's every escaped though thankfully!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

coxy - i have a t-towel thief too  and a sock one  he doesnt chew them, just likes to HAVE them. lol at millie chewing the recycling 

ally - yep Caleb loves swimming too..wish we had a beach nearby, he adores the sea..but luckily we have a river close by so that does on a day to day basis 

i've just bought one of those tennis ball throwers today..will save it for xmas..at pets at home at the mo if you buy one you get a pack of 3 balls free. i also got a kong and so far its a success, was gonna save that for xmas but the monkey got it out of my handbag!

tiggielou, did you work out how to do the photo?

caleb nearly got himself squashed on the road yesterday  he bolted from the boot of the car..very unusual cos he is trained to wait till i say he can get out, but he was excited to see my mum and we were parked unusually right at the end of her drive cos she had workmen there.so he heads for the (very busy) main road, but instead of running straight out (there was a car coming and he would have definitely got hit) he rounded the bend  to go on the path (habit i guess cos thats the way we go out for a walk) and  ran along the path a little way. I yelled 'STOP', he paused and looked at me and i held my hand up and said sit and he did thank god. then he 'stayed' while i walked up and got hold of him. Thank goodness for training classes and learning the long distance sit 

laters all, have fun this weekend with your pooches

kj x


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

my sadie loves tennis balls and always has one in her mouth, when she goes for a drink she drops the ball in the water bowl and lets it have a drink too.

I think its so cute when they get tired and there little white bits around there eye (know what imean?)goes all pink

My male dog nuzzles on his teddy when he is tired and then sleeps all night with it in his mouth, its so sweet

Alison x


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

hello another lab owner here!

Charlie is a chocolate brown lab 19month old and i have to admit is spoilt rotten!  he is my and my husbands world I often wonder what we did without him.  Charlie was a surprise present last year for our wedding anniversary. DH put a red ribbon round his neck and I was smitten!  We have loads of fields at teh back of us and many an hour or two is spent on there. Every Sunday morning we go to a place called pugneys and charlie can have a swim. He often sits on mine or DH knee for a cuddle 

icky xx


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

bailey is just over 7 months old.
georgia - recognise jess from lab forums. my username there is _wendy_

this is bailey at about 4 months old


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Evening all

Jess is knackered today after having a good run and swim  
She has just raided my shopping bags and nicked a doggy stocking   and a packet of satsumas   We are of to a lab xmas party on Sunday with labradorforums and Jess will be there with tons of over labs. She has to wear her reindeer antlers. I will take some pics and show you on Sunday. Icky I know what you mean about Charlie being your world, Jess is ours as well and is a complete spoilt little madam but hey I don't care a bit. She gives us so much love back. Am of to the big petshop tomorrow to look at getting Jess another bed even though she sleeps on our bed.   She needs alot of things we tell Daddy.
Jess says hi to all her new friends xxxx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Hiya Wendy how can I not remember that gorgeous Baileypup


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

hehe, gorgeous he is, but not such a pup now lol. 27kg in weight already


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Blimey Jess is a bit of a lardarse at 32kg she is on a diet


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

how old is jess now? bailey is just over 7 months


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Jess is 16 months now. BTW have you done secret santa ?


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

the pup secret santa? yeh, going in post tomorrow.

jess isnt bad for size then given her age. vet reckons bailey is going to be around 40kg when fully grown!


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Yep got mine as well. They want Jess to be 27kg


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

awww im sure she is lovely the size she is.


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

She sure is   she is asleep on the sofa atm snoring like a frieght train pmsl


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

wish bailey would settle, he is so lively. he wants toplay all the time. trouble is he was neutered on wednesday and has a buster collar on atm and is supposed to be keeping quiet. fat chance of that!


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

We told you he would be bouncing around by the next day xxx


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

next day? how about same day? lol. he hasnt stopped since we brought him home on wednesday


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Awww bless him. What have you all got your labs for Christmas ?

I have chucked alot of stuff away of Jess's so Jess has written to  Farter Missmas for new toys and sweets


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya folks

Bouncer is laying there looking at me with her big brown eyes mmmm what have we to eat tonight mummy she says!!

Does anyone else have a problem with saying NO!!

Dh bought her a bone its supposed to clean her teeth and its sizzling bacon flavour shes chewed the ends and left the middle    too much like hard work me thinks!

I have started calling her by her pet name, it sounds so much better when i am calling her Missy as opposed to Bouncer altho Bouncer does suit her!

Has anyone else got their doggies a advent calender
bouncer/missy has one which we bought her a few weeks ago, and is so well hidden i dont remember where its hidden  

Georgia Jess sleeps on the bed!!!!
So did Bouncer until she went into season last in september
tried all kinds of beds for her she wasnt having none of it
6 beds later my parents brought her a bed and now she loves it
altho dh has started letting her on our bed gggrrrrr

Bouncer doesnt go swimming, she has a problem with one of her ears and the vet asks are u sure she dont swim!  She doesnt swim mainly because theres no where to take her to swim around our area and since i have been told would mak her ear prob worse i wouldnt want her to swim now

We have had bouncer for 5 yrs on 21st of this month and i cant imagine life without her its like shes always been here

Blimey i could write a book about her lol so i better stop!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

really quick post as I am on my way to bed!

Em -The girls had their first Choccies from their advent today!

And both are now in season ARHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!! ( lady started it a week ago!)
I said to DH If the  shows for me, it will be a hat trick in our house  he was not amused!

Night all
~Dizzi~


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

dizzi

aaaw poor lady!!

Last time i had af (except yesterday) bouncer came out in sympathy

DH said hope she dont do it again!!

Shes booked in for speying first 2nd week in janurary so 

bouncers advent calender has little doggie bones in it not chocolate  

Twas funny earlier i was in chat and she heard noises!! coming from the pc and kept growling her face was a picture!


----------



## Tiggielou (Nov 12, 2006)

thanks kj, dont seem to have the option to add piccies under the additional options bit, oh well never mind. Any other way I can try?

Had to laugh at my yellow lab jack the other day bless him, hes abit thick sometimes! hes got a thing about picking up stones and will carry them round for ages wiggling his little botty all over the place. Dh gave him a chocolate galaxy minstrel and the daft whatsit thought hed been given a stone!!!! He just held it really gently in his mouth for ages but then it must have started melting and he finally twigged what it was an then couldnt scoff it fast enough and came running back licking his chops begging for more.  Stupid puppy, never would have happened if he'd been a girl!!

hee hee just had to share that with you

love

tigs


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

ahhhhhhh tigs that is so cute, you can only but laugh at them xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

tigs!

To add pictures if you dont have charter status then you need to go to the FF gallery click on OUR PETS
Then upload a picture once it is in the gallery you can cut and paste the link here and we can all go look 

Hope this helps 
~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

What did you buy your furbabies this Christmas 

What did they steal from the table!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Dizzi


Hope that lady and ut other lab had a fab day! (sorry can never remember her name altho sure the wine doesnt help!)

Georgia how was jess (omg this post is gonna take an age! getting the names back to front addressing doggies asking how their mummies are   )

Wendy welcome honey i must have missed ur posts!
Bailey looks gorgeous hope he had a lovely first christmas
Bouncer too bounced from the first day hence her name! nothing at all to do with neighbours i might add!

Icky how is charlie hun

Tigs how is ur little one

Sara hope libbys ok

Hugs to all the gorgeous labs i have missed and their mummies!

Well My missy aka Bouncer has just been an angel today so so well behaved just hope she is equally as good tomorrow when the in laws are round!

Bouncer got an assortment of toys from me and DH
an all important new lead! walkies 

and a webbox selection pack it had a pork bone in there it was big!

She spent the whole morning chewing it kept her quiet and from under our feet in the kitchen

Dizzi she never stole anything but did have a christmas dinner both me and missy were  as dh cooked and forgot the yorkshire pudding    

Shes slept since dinner at 5pm lol!
altho with all her xmas shopping it must have tired her out bless her!

Emxx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Well Jess got more presents then me and Brian put together   it was so sweet watcing her opening her presents   she was tearing at the paper and spitting it out to the side   . She has more wrapped up to take to her Uncles house today. We took Jess to the petshop to buy her a new bed,on the way Brian was telling me how much I spoil her   (she is my baby though) anyway I came out with a packet of biscuits for £2.38 he comes out with a bed for £95   who spoils her ??
I hope you all had a lovely day yesterday and throughully spoilt your babies and carry on doing it today. Remember !!  They crawl into our hearts ohh so easily how can we ever resist those extra treats today  
Happy Boxing Day girls xxx


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Oh my word, I have only just found this and having read your posts realise I have a typical lab- even though he is a choc lab-cross from the RSPCA.
1) He is the most loving dog I have ever ever had
2) He steals from the worktop- my salmon tea went when I answered the phone, butter, meat etc
3) He chews and destroys his bed
4) He doesn't like to leave my side
5) and incredibly naughty!!!!!

I love him to bits and like the rest of you don't know what I'd do without him.

I hadn't realised about labs being pups long after other dogs- he even still looks like a puppy  

I see you are all as soft as me, have any of you given your dogs middle names?  . Mine is called Scooby David! Love him to bits

He sleeps on the bed, but I really don't like the hairs he leaves behind!  

speak soon


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Carebear1

Welcome to the thread honey!

Hey hun Scooby is a typical lab by the sounds of it

altho bouncer has never stole anything hehe

You dont say how old scooby is

Bouncer was 5 in october and still has her puppy face

She is my pride and joy

Up until september she always slept on our bed but she came into season then and it was a definite no no

My mum bought bouncer a lovely bed from the coast (quite cheaply!) after us spending best part of almost £200 on an assortment of beds over the 5 yrs (all later donated to rspca) and she loves it she does occassionally get on our bed but rarely now!

Look forward to hearing about Scooby adventures

Emxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i havent felt able to post this on this thread before now but trying to think ahead to the new year makes me focus on what we've left behind
We had to have Caleb put to sleep a couple of weeks ago  he bit me badly when i tried to come between him and a dead bunny he'd found. he didnt think twice about going for me and he didnt warn me off by growling/eying/freezing, all the usual signs. if he had i wouldnt have put my hands in and got bitten. we had a behaviuorist in to assess him and she was quite worried by some of his behaviour and pointed out some things we hadnt noticed about how he reacted when we handled him.
we have been approved to adopt and are waiting for a child to be matched with us and in these circumstances it was advised that we shouldnt keep him..what if he attacked a child? we would always be worried about what he might do and that would be no way to bring a child into our lives. we were advised that he wouldnt be a good dog to re-home because of this biting incident, it wouldnt be responsible in case he did it to someone else, this wasnt just a nip..i had to go to hospital, 3 weeks on and my bites are still very painful
it has devastated us, it was simply the worst thing i've ever had to do..to take the thing we loved most in this world to say goodbye..like many of you our pup was the baby we never had and it felt like the very worst sort of betrayal. life feels so empty here, we have walked the fields aching to have someone to call from in the bushes to take a treat from our fingers. never did i think having a dog was going to cause us such pain so soon..it would have been different if he was old and sick  but he was so full of life still. i know we did the right thing, it was the only thing we could have done, but it really hurts 
sorry to be so depressing but i know you doggie lovers will understand
give all your lovely labs a special snuggle tonight

kj x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh Keemjay 

That is so sad, and I do understand how empty your feeling - I will give my two and extra special hug tonight, and think of Caleb

~Dizzi~


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Keemjay I am so so sorry to hear this awful news. You must be feeling awful.  Caleb did something that you never thought he would do and when kids are going to be involved soon who knows if he would of bit them. Owing a dog is a big step as they crawl under your skin very quick. It would of been a waiting game to see if he did it again.I just gave Jess a cuddle from you and I pray Caleb will be happy at Rainbow Bridge

http://indigo.org/rainbow/

Run free at Rainbow Bridge Caleb xxxx
/links


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry Keemjay I forgot to say I hope your bites are healing


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thanks dizzi, yep hands/arm are healing up nicely, will have scars tho i think

thnaks for that link georgia..had found the rainbow bridge poem but not seen it set to the music..had to turn it off tho, it rather pushed me to the edge..maybe when i'm feeling a bit stronger

kj x


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

sorry not been onfor a while.
keem jay - I am so sorry about caleb, but in the circumstances it ws for the best. i too have just listened to the rainbow bridge poem and sat here with tears running down my face.

Charlie - is not too bad, he had hurt his back before christmas, so was told to take it easy for a while. ie short walks. He got loads for christmas, my hubby bought him a scarf!!! My nieces had nearly as much fun watching charlie opening his pressies as they did there own.  My older niece (who was frigtened of dogs before we got charlie) was showing off her "cousin" as she likes to call him on New years day at my mum and dads. and bless him he did everything she asked him.
Im going back to school (im a teacher) on monday and am going to miss him terribly during the day.
as you can see I have put a photo of my little boy on.

Hope everyone is well 

Icky  xxx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi ladies

can anyone recommend a dog friendly cottage on the coast somewhere, dh wants to go Wales but i want to go Devon, probably go 3rd week in September or last week of August (if the price is right)!!

Julia x


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

look on cottages4you or welcome cottages they usually have a good selection.  We went to one last year but it ws up in Northumberland.  charlie loved it, lots of places to have a good run around!

xxx


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

hello!

i have a black labrador name sam who is 2 1/2 years old.  he's very soppy and a real momma's boy!!!  

carrie
xoxo


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Aww Welcome to tthe thread carrie

My first Lab was black

~Dizzi~


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Welcome to the thread. Loved to see a piccy of your lab xxx


----------



## AllySidey (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Lab Lovers

Haven't been on this thread for a few weeks as forgot about it.  Thought you'd like the new photo of Bobby on christmas day, bless him he kept the reindeer ears on all day long!

Carrie - have you got any photos of yours?  

Ally
x


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

welcome ally

Booby looks adorable, don't know how you managed to keep those reindeer ears on him all day though 

xxx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

How are you and your Labbies doing?
Jess has just seen snow for the 1st time and has not put her paw on it yet   she keeps on smelling it and barking at it and wanting to go out every 5 minutes  
Hope yours love the snow xxx


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

hello everyone!  

i'd love to include a pic of sam!  does anyone know how i can do this in a message?

thanks!
carrie
xoxo


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Sorry carrie can't help you there, have only recently managed to put a picture on!!!

when charlie saw snow last year he kept putting his nose in it and then eventually starting rolling around in it 

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya all

How r u all and ur lovely labs

Georgia oh bless jess she is such a cutie 

did she step out into the snow

Bouncer doesnt like it when it snows she wont go out we have to sweep it all away for her otherwise she wont go out!

carrie not sure how to put a pic on i know how to do it for myself but i have charter status and extra options

Could u upload a pic to the gallery and then post a link to it perhaps
or if u post it and let me know i will set a link so we can all go and have a peep

Icky how is charlie hope hes ok

Bouncers doing good her ears a big iffy again

does anyone elses labs get probs with their ears

Bouncers going into kennels tues to fri and then we are booking in for her speying 
my poor baby
has anyone elses doggies had the op

Em


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

She loved the snow in the end even though it only lasted until mid morning.


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Fellow Lab Owners,

I have got a gorgeous black lab called Ben - Benjamin when naughty.

He will be 3 in March.  We got him in May 2004, I was recovering from my 1st ectopic pregnancy and he definitely kept my mind occupied.  In fact i think my recovery time would have been a lot longer if it hadn't been for Ben.

He's such a spoiled boy he has a bed in the kitchen, a bed upstairs (if he's not on ours), a bed in the spare room and also a 3 seater leather sofa all to himself. I wouldn't change him for the world, whatever your day was like he will always meet you with a wagging tail - actually even if you tell him off 2 minutes later he's wagging again.

I actually think he knew I was pregnant before I did as he seemed to be very protective off me which he still is.

Anyway enough of me going on but as you can probably tell he's my boy.

Love

Sharon xx


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Sharon he sounds gorgeous. I know what you mean about helping you recover. After my op in Sept 2005 Charlie kept me company and sane!  and I think I recovered quicker because of him.  Like you say doesn't matter what kind of day you have had as soon as I come through the door and he wags his tail and flops on the floor for his beely rubbed I have a smile on my face.  I couldn't be without him now

xxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi girls,

I have 2 lab/collie crosses.(as well as a german shepherd + 3 cats!) Does that count? They have just turned 5 and are called Max & Daisy. We got them from the same litter as we had always decided we would have more than one dog. I would _*NEVER*_ get 2 dogs at same time again!!  
Saying that, they are my babies and I wouldn't be without them..although Ihave to say I'm sure they share a brain on a time share basis  lol

J x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi guys
does anyone want a copy of Marley and Me..a book all about a very naughty lab..true story
heres a link...
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Marley-Me-Life-Worlds-Worst/dp/0340922095/sr=1-1/qid=1170770072/ref=sr_1_1/026-8306582-5270064?ie=UTF8&s=books

free to anyone that wants it..just P&P which i guess would be £1.50 ish
pm me if you're interested

kj x
/links


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Such a lovely book xx


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi,

My DH bought me Marley & Me - fantastic book.  I must admit one minute your laughing and the next you are crying.

I recommend everybody to read it.

Sharon xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

How are we all and our labs!

I agree on the book

I am reading atm one minute laughing one minute crying

Georgia how is Jess
have u any recent pics of her shes absolutely gorgeous

my scanner isnt working atm so i cant upload any pics we dont have digital camera unfortunately 
Have taken some lovely ones on my phone so will see if i can get those on at some point
the one i have on at the moment is about 2 yrs ago

Love to all and their 4 legged friends

Emxx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Emily here is a recent pic of Jess xxxx


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

hows all our labby friends doing?
heres latest pic of bailey. he is nearly 10 months old now


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

Wendy H,

He's gorgeous.

Sharon x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies and lovely lab babies

How r u all

Bouncer is doing well

Shes booking in for her speying next friday

I am not taking her though she can love me for not taking her
and dislike someone else for taking her    

Am gonna be pacing the floor all day i bet

Have any of you had your labs done
what are they like afterwards?

I hate the thought of putting her thru it but know its best for her in the long run

All dh is worried about is if she puts on weight  
he doesnt want a fat lab
Shes never been fat but that said she doesnt eat as much as she should (in my opinion) 

Hope that everyone is doing good
kisses to fur babies
Emxx


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

Bailey has been done - but hes a boy so im sure its easier. he did have stitches and stuff, and that was the hardest part cos he kept going for them. so had his buster collar on day and night for 10 days! he was absolutely fine in himself though


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

aww that was soooo cute. i want another puppy!!!!!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

I havent posted for a wee while because as many of you know 

we tragically lost our beloved Bouncer

Life isnt the same and never will be

but

we have little willow or not so little as the case may be

She is lovely
such a character

although we got bouncer at 8 weeks she never actually had a puppy stage
Willow definitly has one lol
Shes 12 weeks old on friday 
and weighs in at 8kg
she had her vet check yesterday and her first jab

strangely enough the past 24 hrs she has started to do some of the things bouncer used to do
almost like bouncer is telling her this is what your mummy and daddy like

She is not too bad toilet wise
i think 3 accidents in 3 days is actually really good
altho she woke me up last night at 3am for outside altho had been asleep from 9-3
then 330-830 so shes doing good so far

I saw a doggie just the double of bouncer today and instantly cried and couldnt stop
willow is healing a tiny piece of my heart

catch up soon
Emxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Oh hun,

i replied to your other pupyy post but i just want to send a big hug to you and your family!! Puppies are adorable and although she will never replace Bouncer she will certainly keep you occupied and you cant help but love a cute little puppy. 

I grew up with an Old English Sheep dog, she was the whole families pride and joy. We had her from me being 13 - 26, so she was a huge part of my life. We were lucky really because when she got ill and my mum and dad knew she was going to pass on they bought her to my house and round to my brothers house so that we could spend time with her and say good bye. She was the best dog ever and all the dogs we have had since, i got cassie a black lab and my mum and dad got another dog, we always comapare them to her. Silly really but sometimes when they're naughty we joke and say Bonnie would never have done that, you could have learnt alot from her.  

I wouldnt be without a dog now and i know that if anything ever happens to Cassie, although it would be hard we would get another dog too.

Enjoy your new addition, they dont stay puppies for long do they?? So cute at that stage, when you can pick them up and they lick ya face all over  

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Hiya fellow Lab owners

How are you all doing ?

How is Willow settling in Emily?  with your tx  

Jess sadly has been given an easter egg for Sunday (god is she spoilt) and I am hoping to get her to the groomers as she needs a haircut before she starts getting rid of her winter coat. Last year she lost tons of it so this way hopefully the groomers can have the majority of it  

love to all xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya all

hasnt it gone quiet on this thread!

Georgia  on ET this weekend honey
will be thinking of you

where is everyone

between work and willow there doesnt seem to be enough hours in the day
my routine has changed completely mind you think for the better perhaps!

Georgia thanks for asking about willow
shes fine thanks

shes a little madam, some ways shes like bouncer some ways shes totally not

She chewed thru my virgin wires yesterday whilst i was at work 

On the whole tho shes a little angel

She goes out walking on the lead now
she loves it but trys to pick up anything and everything on the floor!

Last weekend she was poorly thurs and fri she was sick after tea 
i was panicked as she was more sleepy and that worried me so i sat up with her all night lol
we took her to the vet for a check up as she had an upset tum but he said she was ok

The new vet we have is fab and told me its only natural my mind is going to go into overdrive but if i have any concerns to ring them and someone will always ring me back the same day for reassurance otherwise its gonna cost me a bomb taking her every time

He said shes overweight already altho we have cut her treats right down and i had only been rewarding her when she does her jobs outside and of course i use her puppy kong when i go out

We still miss Bouncer like crazy though and it sounds weird but in some ways its like bouncers spirit is within willow

its very weird being back at the puppy stage though

How is jess diet going?
how old is she now

never occured to me about the grooming bouncer used to shed loads and loads  hair we used to have a doggy bath come to the house for her and they would clip her nails and wash bath her but never thought about having a trim lol

catch up soon hun
have a good weekend and goodluck sweetie

love and hugs to jess

Em and Willowxx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

So glad your feeling better now Emily and that Willow is keeping you busy. We had Jess's best friend (another choc lab who she met at puppy classes ) over for thee day yesterday. The pair played for 9 hrs solid and as soon as Fudgey left at 7pm Jess flaked out and only woke for her dinner and a wee. Its lovely   
We were thinking about getting another dog but after yesterday ermmmm think I have changed my mind will have a goldfish instead  
Jess will be 2 in July cant believe my cuddlemunster is growing up I loved the puppy stage and we were extremely lucky as she only went and chewed 2 mobiles and a few of my slippers/shoes never touched the furniture  
Well hope you have a relaxing weekeknd hopefully my frosties will be put back Monday/Tuesday then its rest time for me 

Jess sends Willow a big huge Jessiekiss xxxx


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

hi everyone. Just read Georgias post on lab forum about bouncer, and fugured would be someone from here. Im so sorry to here about your loss. At least you have willow to keep you focused.
Georgia good luck for this weekend


----------



## Christina.M (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi, 

Need your help fellow lab owners.... have a nine month old choc lab who no matter how many toys has loves to chew..shoes mainly but when out she takes to chewing about anything... any advice on how to tackle this ?

Thanks

C x

p.s she does have a companion a nine month old golden retriever..who she could quite happily chew on but doesn't!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Christina

Sorry to barge in on this thread, but spotted it and thought I'd add my two P's worth! 

I've got a Golden Retriever and he's 3, for the first 18 months of his life he was just the same, chewed on anything and everything and ended up in Hospital as an in-patient twice for eating things that Golden Retrievers shouldn't eat!   You can buy something called Chew Deterrent from your Pet Shop and it's just a clear spray we used that and it seemed to stop him from chewing most things.  In end though I think it's just an immaturity thing and they do grow out of it.  (Although our fella still would eat anything not nailed down; stones, soil, rubbish out of the bin, cat food, human food, dog food anything at all   )

Good Luck and I hope you sort it soon.

Amanda xxx


----------



## Christina.M (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi Amanda, 

Thanks for your post.  I have already tried the spray thing but to no avail..it is like she does it out of frustrations like today I went out for coffee came back and she had chewed the lining from DH winter coat that was on the stair banaster..it has been there for months and she hasn't touched it!! The golden on the other hand is not really a chewer unless it is my knickers and by the time he is finished they are of the crotchless variety!
I'm sure you are right and it is a puppy thing just a costly exercise to go through at the moment ..you gotta love them!!

C x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Christina 
I know it sounds obvious but do you scold him for chewing "your" things  
We scold Our 2 and even give them a time out - and give/show them their toys 
for example 
NO - Bad Girl (held by the jouls and being firmly told face to face) - before showing/giving a chew toy and saying YOURS! and then time out!

followed by lots of praise when their chewing the correct toys!
as dogs like to please you, and chewing "your stuff" does not please you - they will soon get the message

Ps move as much chewable stuff out of reach as possible when leaving them alone! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

hi sorry to barge in but I have a rescue 'mixup' and a 11 mth old golden retriever (a bit like a lab!) and he likes chewing but we have only had a few things ruined as we seemed to have taught him what to chew and what not to chew! 

dizzi is right they need to know what they can and cant chew - they want to be doing the right thing - but you have to catch them 'in the act' even a few seconds going by since 'the chew' is enough time for the lovely doggy to 'forget' so if you tell them off after yo may as well be talking gibberish! catch them, tell them off, as soon as they stop - lots of praise or treats whichever you prefer - but i thibk with labs prob praise otherwise the greedy blighters end up ten ton tessies!   

good luck!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Kooks we trained Teddy to biscuits and he's now a ten-tonne teddy!    You're both right though showing them what they can chew does help.  We used to move him away, say NO sternly and then give him a chew (he's a bit thick for hide chews though so he has to have plastic ones or he chokes!  )

I'm sure they'll all grow out of it in the end!  It is expensive and you have gotta love em!   Teddy chewed through a full length of UPVC window sill! 

Axxx


----------



## Christina.M (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks for the advice...I do scold them when I see them chewing my things as I said the Golden is very good and chews his toys most of the time.. when I do tell her off she stops straight away and she knows exactly what she is doing... I also do shut all the doors upstairs remove all my cushions, throws and anything edible away from sight but for some reason when I go out she destroys things like chewing corners of rugs, skirting boards, curtains..all of which she does not so when I am home and to be honest I'm not out for long 2 hours max.. When the weather was nice we leave them in the garden they also have dog houses in the garden which she has chewed, along with the tap to the water butt all the plants/trees and big trees ..the landscape gardeners are in at the moment clearing and planting a dog proof garden if there is ever such a thing !!

I'm praying she will grow out of it because apart from the chewing she is a lovely dog.... she also has hip displaysia ... do you think maybe she is chewing out of pain even though she is on painkillers daily ?

C x


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

hi christina, i think usually they chew through frustration... from the dog training i have had they seem to say that dogs who chew when you are away tend to do it because they think their job is to 'look after' you and when you go out they worry cos they cant look after you. I am no expert but after having my rescue who was many problems i seem to have picked up lots of bits along the way. i read a great book - think it was called the 'dog listener' cant remember the author  i am afraid!   Also we used a few trainers with little sucess until we found 'bark busters' (look them up on the internet) they were amazing and changed my dogs behaviour literally within hours!! We were going to take her back to the rescue centre after 6 months of trying lots of stuff then barkbusters were our 'last try'. that was 5 years ago and she is now a great dog so if the problem is bad i would look into giving them a try i think?


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

new pic of bailey taken today


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Wendy

isn he gorgeous

heres a pic of willow last weekend










I am taking her shopping over the weekend
love taking her to pets at home 
we always disagree whose holding the lead shes very good on the lead for her age (4 months on sunday)

We make progress every day
we now will do our jobs out on walks initially she wouldnt she would come back home and go in garden lol

I can talk about her all day lol or night as it may be

Bed is calling and she is sleeping!

chat to you all soon

Em


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Nice pictures of Willow & Bailey

Sorry Ive been awol - Lady and Amber have just enjoyed a mini break away in the caravan 
Lady loves the sea! she was chasing stones trying to collect them from the surf! while Amber just got her paws wet and then walked as far up the beach as she could 
as soon as the sand hit ladys paws she went MAD!
mind due she aslo chewed Ambers lead when we tied them up to play rounders! so Amber could be FREE 

~Dizzi~


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

This is my furbaby, Sam 

We had the same problem with Sam chewing any and everything and one day he just grew out of it!! We tried the deterrent sprays but I think it's just one of these things doggies seem to love doing when they're small. I'd suggest having loads of chews for your lab to chew on as well.

Hope yours outgrows it soon, too!!

Carrie
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Carrie what a gorgeous boy you have!
My Zak is like him, but not pure breed ( his Mum is pedigree Lab, his Dad's mum was staffy, his Dad gsd/collie) but he looks like a lab, and acts like one, 5 1/2 stone of mush 
Your Sam is just *beautiful*!
G
XX


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello all

Glad to see people are bak posting.  well Charlie was 2 yesterday! it was my nieces also so her and charlie went round with matching birthday badges on, we all went for a picnic. charlie spent most of the time in the water and dried to drench us all 

Charlie went through a stage of chewing table legs, curtains, pillows but seemed to grow out of it.  He still chews the occasional thing like hats etc but can't be cross with him for long.

xxx


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

mrs chaos - thank you   we think he's gorgeous, too, but you never know if you're biased bc you're his parents    your zak sounds gorgeous, too   sam will be 3 in july and for his birthday i fry him liver for a treat!  he's not spoiled at all   

icky - happy birthday charlie 

i am off to finish spraying the fence panels.  after doing it manually 2 years ago, you really appreciate spraying them instead!!

xoxo


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

bailey will be 1 on 18th april. have bought him new collar and big steak. hehe, im so excited for him. doesnt time fly tho


----------



## Christina.M (Apr 26, 2006)

Quick question ..how do you post a picture in your message I seem to be having problems doing it ...

C x


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

hiya,

i went to www.rockyou.com and there's a section where you can upload pics anywhere.  then you paste the link for message boards into your message.



carrie
xoxoxoxo
/links


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

happy Birthhday Bailey for the 18th!  Charlie wore a birthday badge on his collar so everyone knew it was his birthday!  How sad are we

xxx


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

ah bless, a birthday badge!  i love it   

happy bday bailey


----------



## Christina.M (Apr 26, 2006)

Here is a picture of the little chewers!


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

i can't see your pic christina   can't wait to see them tho!!


----------



## Christina.M (Apr 26, 2006)

I loaded the picture on the website you said and copied the link..is there anything else I need to do ?


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

hiya 

did you copy the IMG code?  that's the one you have to use for it to appear here 

xoxo


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Happy 1st Birthday Bailey
hope u have a wonderful day with your mummy and daddy
bet u get loads of treats!

Christina which code are u trying to use

I use Photobucket

www.photobucket.com

I upload the pic (there is an option to upload more than one which makes it quicker if u have a few to upload)

click on the IMG code it automatically copies the code and then i just paste it into the message

just like this










Wilow on her new bed!

Georgia hope that u and Jess are ok hun
thinking of you   

Carrie hope that you and bump and sam are ok

Icky have u any new pics of charlie

Gayn how is zak

have u a pic of him

Dizzi hope that lady and amber are ok

funny that people thought i should call willow either lady or amber dh said oh no we cant call her amber cos dizzis doggie is amber lol

he always thinks of amber hehe

love to all
Emxx

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

hiya em 

willow looks especially comfy on her bed!!  makes me want to curl up next to her 

sam's doing really well and now has a halti head collar and lead so he won't pull me like he normally does!!  bump is doing well, too, just getting really heavy now!  

can't believe this gorgeous weather we've been having!  it's so nice to hang laundry out to dry for a change   let's hope sam doesn't revert back to puppyhood and pull it all down    

carrie
xoxoxo


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello all

Em - I have some just need some time for hubby to put them on, I'm useless 

hope everyone is ok and enjoying the lovely weather with their pooches

xxx


----------



## Christina.M (Apr 26, 2006)

Ok here goes I have tried to put another picture of my two little darlings..


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

christina - awwwwwwwwwwh!!!!!!!  they are gorgeous!!!!!!  what are their names again?  i just love labs and golden retrievers - they have the most expressive faces!!  give them a kiss from me xx


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

thanks for all the birthday wishes  hes one happy boy, new collar, lump of meat and a new toy. here he is showing off his new collar.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just a quick post 
When adding pictures try and re size them (photobucket do this) as photos take up space on FF's Server
We alon have a gallery area to show off our Furbabies 

I looked for a nice picture of Amber and Lady from last weekend but cant find one that does them justice 
I will try and get some more soon.

Em I love Willows bed! will she chew it 

 Bailey Love the new collar 

Christina those furbabies are gorgeous   

Hope eveyone else's furbabies are well and so are they 

~Dizzi~


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

how's all of our labs and owners doing?  

sam's sulking bc i can't walk him due to hurting my ankle   he's making do with playing fetch in the garden instead!!

hope everyone's enjoying the sunshine today xoxoxo


----------



## Christina.M (Apr 26, 2006)

Not very well...came home after being out for a couple of hours and the lab has chewed off the carpet from the bottom step    this is becoming a problem as she doesn't touch anything while I am in the house.. and I can't stay in 24/7...am going to have to get a behaviourist in me thinks!!!

Hope all you other labs are behaving yourselves for mummy?!!!

C x


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Sorry being nosey here.

Christina - I dont have a lab I have a weimaraner but I did a city & guild in canine care many moons ago and they suggested putting watered down hot chilli paste on anything that the dog chews.  This apparantly stops them!!!  Never tried it myself and not sure I would.  Its basically she is fretting while you are out.  Have you tried one of those balls that you put biccies in and they have to play with it to get the treats out?

Your dogs are all gorgeous.

Hugs to all
Ruth
x


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Jess when little tried to chew the table legs so we also tried the chilli paste daft cow loved it. What she did hate was clove oil. Jess was crated up till she was 1 and I am so proud of her as she does not touch anything now. BTW Christina your pooches are gorgeous xxx


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Georgia - dont you just know it!!  I am sure my dog would eat it too, probably joined by the cats


----------



## Christina.M (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks but she eats and licks anything that tastes disgusting...and I can't really put chili paste all over my carpets...

It is frustrating as she does it when I go out but she is not on her own as she has the golden to keep her company... my mum said she had the same problem with one of our great danes so she used a muzzle for 6 months and that seemed to do the trick by getting him out of the habit of chewing to calm himself when she was out.  I think I might give this a go failing that I will call bark busters or someone similar ....as she is costly me a fortune !!!  

Thanks again..

C x


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

christina - hope you can sort something out with your pup!!  sam went thru a phase of chewing thru all the wires in the house!!  thinking of ya xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls and lovely labs

Sorry i havent posted in a while as i have been away on holiday

Hope that all the doggies are behaving and enjoying the cooler weather

Willow is doing fine, she went to stay with steve when we went on holiday
She slept indoors at night but loved the kennel during the day as hes just put outside runs in them all and his 4 elderly dogs enjoyed the peace i think too!

it obviously did her some good because before she went she was petrified of dogs barking, even if she heard one on the tv 
if we were out she used to just stop and stiffen up and refused to move, of course dh just used to pick her up  

Since coming home if shes out and hears a dog barking it doesnt bother her at all and she just carrys on with what we are doing
i think it did her good too to take a break from us especially me because i think shes a bit too dependant shes not been as dependant on me since she came back either and now i dont need to worry about leaving her either

She lost two of her milk teeth last night never realised til dh asked what the blood on her leg she had obv been trying to clean herself or something (def not got fleas) and the blood must have been fresh

shes now 18.5kg and was 5 months old on tuesday

hope its dry the weekend so we can go for a lovely long walk  

Em


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Emily so glad Willow is settling down nicely and glad you had a lovely holiday xxx

Here is an updated version of my girl who is always there for me. If I cannot have children then she is the best replacement anyone could have
Enjoy xxx

http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?p=a202e1b1b672a614fdfb3&skin_id=0&utm_source=otm&utm_medium=text_url

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Georgia, she is beautiful, I love the clips of her playing in the water, Sky (honoury lab on this thread??) hates water even though weimi's are supposed to love it.  Sky was very pleased to note that both her and Jess have the same paws blanket, made her day.
Hugs
Ruth
x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya 

just a quickie

do any of you have kong's for your dogs

Willow has two but one she doesnt seem keen on any more

it is a puppy chewing stick one which u put the mouse into she used to love it but now she puts it aside and has it when we come home

think maybe its the stuff we fill it with but the hole is so tiny theres not owt else to fill it with

shes got one of the kong goodie bones but will only bother with it if its filled with certain mini bones 

so thinking about getting her a bigger one so i can fill it with other stuff

what do u fill them with
i want to try and fill it with low cal as poss as we are supposed to be watching her weight!

a puppy on a diet mmmmmmmmm

any suggestions

Bouncer had one but never bothered with it not even for treats!

thanks
Emxx


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Em - We had a big kong and we used to fill them with bits of broken bikkies so she had to work for a while to get them out.
Good luck.
Ruth
xx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

I wondered if i could join you    DH and i have just had an awful experience rehoming a dog (got it home and it went crazy and bit me   ), and so have decided to get a puppy!! We are looking for a chocolate Lab ideally, so getting to know some other lab owners would be fab  

Georgia - Jess is such a gorgeous dog, the montage made me   Your so lucky to have such a wonderful girl  

Bekie


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Bekie

welcome honey

So sorry it didnt work out with the rescue doggy

I think u have made an excellent choice in a labrador

I got willow from a breeder in gainsborough is that far from you it wasnt far from newark 

Do you have a breeder in mind

I found the kennel club website good you can put in your area and breed and it comes up with a list of breeders with puppies

When i got Willow i had choice of her another golden (lighter fur) and a choc, however we chose willow as she had similar color to Bouncer, chocs are lovely but hard work!  you need to be firmer with them i am told and i struggle being firm with wills so a choc would be a nightmare for us

Good Luck in your search 
Emxx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Em, 

We are off to look at a local breeders litter this evening    I am really excited, labradors are such lovely dogs.  Have brought loads of books from amazon!!

Bekie


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Bekie

How exciting i remember going to look at willows litter

I nearly walked out with the wrong puppy!

Do let us know how u get along

how old are they what colour oooh am so excited for u

I joked with my dh the other day i wanted a black lab pup for my birthday next month he was almost having kittens     one is enough tho  

let us know how u get along

Emxx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

*Fanfare*

Everyone i would like to introduce the newest member of my family

Buddy










He is adorable isnt he, he is 10 weeks old and so cute and a massisve fan of Daddy already


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Bekie

Oh Buddy is gorgeous isnt he!

Has he had his first injection yet?

If not i would say to book him in tomorrow for the next few days

We brought Willow home at 11 wks and she had her jab the following day

remember it like yesterday

Enjoy him he will bring you lots of joy

Love Emxx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Em yes he has had his first injection and is due his next ones next week!! He's currently sound asleep on Daddy







He is so beautiful  (happy tears)


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Bekie
thats fab news

is he going to be a daddys boy!

As you will probably spend most of your time with him you will find he follows u absolutely everywhere

I cant go anywhere without willow and yes that includes the toilet but when we first brought her home she was a daddys girl

Heres a pic of her when she first came home 11wks 3 days










she seems huge now to what she was!

Buddy will grow so quickly!

enjoy him
Em


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

HI All
Quick post as I am at work
bekie  on getting Buddy he is adorable!
Ive had a black lab, now I have two golden, our next will be chocolate!

Is he a pedigree?

Georgia Ive not looked at Jess's montage yet, but I will!

Emily Willow is really cute, my labs follow me to the wc too! 

Amber & Lady are fine will try and upload a new picture of them soon
~Dizzi~
 to all the other FF's and Labs


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Awww Bekie he is sooooooo cute me finks mes needs another puppy


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh bekie he is gorgeous I want a puppy...................

but a question, how did you get your piccie on your post I can only get them to attach at the bottom?
Hugs
Ruth
x


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Ruth - i upload my images to photobucket and there it gives me tags i just copy the whole thing and post it in here like this

[CODE][img]insertyourimagelinkhere[/CODE]

I swear he will get a massive head with all these people telling him how gorgeous he is. We did manage this morning to get him to go toilet outside, but he has diarohea  so has pooped all over the carpets  I guess that all comes with having a pup. Have been cleaning like crazy lol.

One thing if anyone has any advice, is the biting, he is a biter and bites everything in site.... Never hard but still.

Also i've heard of puppy parties... would like Buddy to go to one but dont know how to go about it?

Sorry for all the questions, just dont want to get it wrong....

Dizzi - its great to see you have so many labs, they are great dogs and now i know we made the right choice 

Em - Willow is such a cutie, have to say you can really see a difference in her 

Bekie


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya bekie

bear with buddy, when i brought bouncer home she had the runs, remember its a big change for him, hes left his mom and his litter family 

Willow was a biter shes not now though they do grow out of it, however u need to let him know that its not acceptable, a stern no and willow learnt eventually but all puppies are different

Puppy parties are like socialisation, Buddy wont be able to go though until he has had his 2nd injection, they are normally run by vets nurses so this is something u could ask when u go for his next injection

Has Buddy got a range of toys i used to give willow a hard bone when she started biting and encouraged her to bite this instead of me!

I was thinking of you last night wondering how Buddys first night was

Did he cry, we were soft and took her to bed with us as she wouldnt stop whining and crying, altho Bouncer always slept with us  not a good thing to do but it gave us peace of mind

any questions just shout

oh btw i keep winding dh up saying i want a black lab for my birthday he says u have got to be joking, i am actually would be nice but we dont have the room and i think i have my arms full enough with Willow!

Dizzi ooh cant wait to see a pic of your gorgeous girls

Ruth what would your weinmerrer (sp?) make if u had a lab would he be jealous?

I am biased where labs are concerned i would have a housefull but dh says no!

love to all and their lovely labs

Emxx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks Em, thats really helpful  

He doesn't have that many toys, we got him so late pets at home was closing, so he only has a few things    He was ever so good on his first night he slept in his own bed in our room, he cried for a while but we put some gentle music on for him...

Have just realised how hard toilet training is going to be...  I take him out after food, and after every nap and at the minute he whimpers and runs around madly before he has an attack of the runs, so that is good..  I just have to run out with him lol.  He does run around a bit mad when he needs a wee too but its hard to recognise from all the other madness  

Will walkies help with toilet training too?  I know he is allowed out after his next vacinations... 

Plus eating... his breeder said that they fed him 3 times with dog meat, then biscuits (bakers puppy complete) all day and 1 lot of fresh chicken.  He wont eat the bakers   but loves the pedigree puppy meat but the pouches are 150g each and so far he has eaten 2 and still seems to be hungry... I dont know what to do, have i already over fed him, am i underfeeding him?

So many questions!

Bekie


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi All
As promised an updated Picture of Amber & Lady









Beckie be firm in your commands and if he nips (as labbys do) say OWWW and turn your back on him/stop playing/ignore him for a few minutes, best thing you can do is praise as much as possible,
I would also recomend clicker training with some treats (half a gravy bone is plenty) 
Also keep commands simple. 
the fresh chicken tip meal is a good one for shiny coats, and general well being - ours only started having it last year when they went into kennels, but we saw a huge difference in their well being, 
Labs will eat ANYTHING & everything, so be strict at meal times and with treats  they soon learn !

I hope your having lots of fun with buddy - its good weather so try and get outside as much as possible!

~Dizzi~
Ps  everyone!


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Dizzi, they are lovely, they look really regal and elegant.

Bekie - Skys favourite plaything as a puppy is an empty bottle, one of the small ones they can just play with.  Toys dont need to be expensive.  Labs train much better than weimi's, as weimi's dont really mature until they are about 7 - although they are very intelligent (all doors have to be bolted coz she can open them all!!).

Em - sky would love a puppy to play with according to my dh!!  Before we got here we set out to get a chocolate lab and ended up with a grey weimi hmm something went wrong.  She loves our cats and plays for ages with the youngest in the garden.

I know shes not a lab but I have posted a puppy picture below coz she was soo cute.
Hugs
Ruth


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

bekie - sam did a LOT of biting when he was first home up until his teething was complete.  i bought him puppy teething toys that you put in the freezer (like baby teething toys) and it really cooled his gums down and lessened the biting for a bit.  there's such a range of puppy bones at pets at home, too. . . we also got him a puppy kong and filled it with peanut butter if we'd be out for an extended period of time.  he still loves his kongs and is 3 in july!!

hello to all of our other labbies and owners  

xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Bekie - buddy looks adorable. we have a choc lab, he is 2 now. He was hard work at the beginning but it did pay off, Im not saying he is perfect but he wouldn't be our charlie if he didn't have his little faults . I know we are too soft with him but he is our baby.  He has just had his first camping trip and loved it  

xxx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks for all the Fab advice, puppies are bl**dy hard work.  He is adorable and i cant imagine him not being here but i did not know it was going to be this hard, one day was so bad i cried   Things are getting better, i am perservering with the housetraining, i wouldnt mind the accidents as much if we werent trying to sell the house and the fact we have beige carpets    The house is stunning but we need it to sell quick so that we dont spend all day cleaning after Buddy and trying to clear the *doggy* smell ( i know i lovehis smell but not everyone does!!!)

Buddy is settled now i think, he is a permanent shadow to me, i am desperate to go out lol  Until he is comfy in his crate we havent left him alone, and i really want to see POTC3 lmao  

How is everyone else?

Bekie


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Icky, lovely to hear from you!
glad that charlie enjoyed his first camping trip

hes lovely as u say he wouldnt be charlie if he was 100% perfect!

Bekie, sounds as tho you are doing good with Buddy
I remember willows early days i sat and just cried (think it was worse because we went from having a fully trained adult dog to having willow) we never really had house training issues with Bouncer so to have them with willow i just sat and cried and said to dh i dont know if i can do it

it gets better in time as they learn their routine
they do learn what to do and what not to do so long as you are firm in commands

Like Ickys charlie, Willow is far from perfect as she wouldnt be willow if she was but shes 5 months now, i wouldnt change her for the world, those doubts of have i done the right thing have gone, shes still my shadow so that prob wont change with buddy, but not so much so since she went away when we went on hols, the only time we leave willow is when i go to work (3 times a week for 4 hrs) and when we go food shopping we often take her out with us wherever we are going

I found the house training did get better once we were able to take her out walkies until then i thought she would never be trained

sorry for the waffle its late

Dizzi hope u amber and lady are ok

I have popped a few pics into my gallery tonight
theres one of the two of us too!

best wishes
Emxx


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon

Just had a lovely walk/run through the long grass in the fields behind us with Charlie, he is now fast asleep on his bed 

Em - I see you are coming to the Yorkie girls picnic, just wondered if you are taking willow?

xxx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Have uploaded a couple of photos of Buddy    In my Gallery


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Bekie

i just looked at your pics

Buddy is gorgeous
is he black or chocolate maybe my eyes but he looked chocolate in his pics in the gallery!

he poses just how willow did at that age

Willow had loads a fun whilst i was at work today (i didnt however when i got home took me ages to clean up!)

shes sleeping now as if butter wouldnt melt
actually thinking of it i ought to have took a picture cos u would need to see it to believe it!

Emxx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

He is chocolate   a pretty dark choc too but the flash is really bright on that camera  

I really can believe it Em, Buddy is the same, butter wouldnt melt and then he gets a demon mood on him   never guess it was the same dog!


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

bekie - it only takes a little time until the crazy little pup turns into your faithful labby    sam still has his mad moments but that's one of the things that i love about labs!!  

em - willow is a cutie!!  i remember those days of cleaning up after sam!  he went thru a phase of chewing thru dh's computer wires  

i wish i could walk sam but i can't go far these days.  bless him, he has to be content with walks from dh a few times a week instead.  i take him out in the back garden instead and we play fetch for ages   

carrie
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi - wondered if I could join you all seeing as bekie pointed this thread out to me...thanks bekie!

Up until last year we had 2 labs, one chocolate who sadly passed away nearly a year ago due to old age, well not that old really........13,but in dogs years,old!  We still have his mate a black lab called shadow, he lives up to his name, he is also an old boy of nearly 11 but everyone thinks he's still a pup as he is small build and still full of life.

We are in the process at the moment also to see if we can become puppy dog walkers for the blind, it will be hard giving the pup up after a year but we know it will be going to someone who really needs it, still very early stages yet so don't know how that will work out.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Andrea  

Good to see you here   Puppy dog walking sounds wonderful!  It will be difficult to give them up but a very worthwhile thing to do hun xxx

Bekie


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Thanks bekie...early days yet with the puppy dog walking, still waiting to find out more.

Has anyone heard of a labradoole?

I met a 4 month old puppy this morning and he was just lovely!!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Andrea

sorry to hear of your choc lab bet they were beautiful

your black lab sounds cute, sounds a bit like my angel bouncer hehe she was small and people thought she was a puppy still 

Puppy walking is a fab thing to do

a friend of mine started to do that and went on to train them shes now got a full time paid job with them and loves it 

a labradoodle another friend of mine has a couple when we were looking for willow i suggested to dh about a labradoodle but he wasnt keen

arent they a cross between a lab and a poodle thats what i thought but too embarrassed to ask my friend in case she thinks i am a bit thick!

Bekie hows buddy doing  and belly rubs to him
willow sends lots of   

carrie hows ur handsome black lab

christina hope ur two are doing ok are they settling down with bubs

icky hows gorgeous charlie
i am not sure if we are bringing willow but possibly however it depends if shes in season as shes due anytime if she is then a definite no no!

dizzi how are the gorgeous amber and lady
 to you too!

love to anyone i missed
need to get to sainsburys and then collect my little lady

Em


----------



## Mitchie (May 15, 2007)

Wow, what a great topic ! My choc lab is the main love my life ! 
(apart from DH and my family obviously!)
I am Besotted with my chunky choc lad, who is called Edward/Eddie/Ed/ or Chunky Monkey ( depending on his behaviour !!!!!!!!) . He's 4 yrs old now, and my very best mate, although Eddies fave person in the whole wide world is my DH.  They do man-stuff like clean cars and have hosepipe fights 2gether.
Eddie has a gorgeous big square head with an adorable face, and is a well built ( NOT fat!) hunk of a dog, but a complete gentle giant. He is a bit of a broken boy as he had OCD at 4months,big op on his elbow, had to be cage rested for 4 months, and now has very weak elbows and has to have restricted walks, etc. But he never dwells on it, lives for today and worries about 2moro never !
We also took him on his first camping trip this weekend, which he thought was great............ hey as soon as I wake up at 5.30a.m i can jump on Mum and Dad!!
Does anyone elses Lab do that mad thing where they hold a dangly toy in their mouth and then spin round on the spot like a buckin bronco    Or is it just my mad choccy boy ?
Anyway, have enjoyed reading about your furry friends ! If i can be of any help, or you just want to share laughs, i'm in !
Lol Mitchie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Mitchie

Welcome honey

Eddie sounds adorable

We are naughty and willow sleeps with us (just like our last lab)
so she does the fun waking up at whatever time she sees fit normally about 7 or 8 am altho if dh is on earlys its 5am 

never complain about her tho 

have you a pic of eddie be lovely to put a face to his name

Em


----------



## Mitchie (May 15, 2007)

Hi again !
Lovely 2 b part of this thread ! Bit of a release to discuss things other than DEIVF !
I've a million pics of Eddie but think i'll have to wait for Dh to get home so he can tell me how i post them onto here ! 
If Eddie slept with us he would most definately wake us up early EVERY morning claiming he's about to die of hunger if we didnt feed him NOW !   or if not he'd be driving us mad clomping around on the wooden floor like a fairy elephant. Bless him. But like you, I love him, and we cant get cross with him, he is SO precious to us.  
I'll try and send a photo soon,
Until then TTFN,
Mitchie xxxxxx


----------



## Gemma L (May 22, 2007)

I am so excited there is a thread on Labs!  

I have a beautiful Chocolate Lab called Lucy - she is going to be 2 in October but she still thinks she is a little pup! Me and my DH love her a bit too much - she is very much treated as one of us, kicks us off the sofa most of the time!  I will post some pictures of her later when Im home.  She has still got her beautiful, girly puppy face and is not slim, but what I call a general size for a girl lab!
I dont know about anyone else, but do yours all eat everything - and I mean everything! Lucy (or Lulu as she is more commonly known) has destroyed our house since we brought her home looking so adorable & like butter wouldnt melt! Shes even eaten our walls - ate a big chunk of plaster off the corner, and then peeled wallpaper off the wall!! O well, she always knows she is naughty when we see what shes done and she is getting much better - she is very well behaved generally. 
Oh and my Lulu does the same as yours Mitchie, she does it if she is having a mad moment aswell - where she pounces at you then runs around with her tail between her legs at super speed and then spins round and round in circles, as you said like a bucking bronco!! 

Gemma
xxx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hello  

Thanks for all the well wishes for Buddy, he is getting better fortunately.  He is definitely back to his naughty self   He spent ages running around like a loon today    He has been really hot so we gave him an ice cube and he has spent ages running around with that too     Found out today you can give them whole raw eggs shell as well    I had no idea lol  We settled for scrambled eggs for lunch instead  
He is also booked in for puppy socialisation classes at the end of the month (should have been this week) because his vacs are out now because he couldnt have his second lot due to his poorly tum  

Gemma - Lucy sounds fab and  like a typical lab    Buddy will eat anything too, yesterdays list consists of bark, stones, concrete   charcoal, moss and mud    I am always emptying his mouth   
    To the plaster though  

Mitchie -  Eddie sounds wonderful, cant wait to see some piccies    Buddy sleeps in a crate (door open atm) and he is always up at 6.00am and i have to send him back to bed til 7.30  

Em - Buddy did like his    I wish i had known when you were away you were so close, would have loved to meet you.    
Hope willow is ok buddy sends more   

Bekie


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Wow What a busy thread we have! I will attempt personals next time 

I have a dilema - We have the chance to let Lady have pups, 
Now Ive never had a dog thats had pups, April (my first black lab) had an ovarian cyst and was spayed,
Amber has had fits and we were warned against getting her in pup - she is due another Jab this month to prevent a phantom pg before being spayed 
So Lady has the chance she is 2 now, and on her a season
Two things really lady is a mad pup! will it calm her down 
and we would want to keep a pup - meaning I would have 3 labs at least for a few years  
What do you think 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Gemma L (May 22, 2007)

If you can cope with the extra lab madness with the new pups then why not? We had the debate about Lucy and we have decided to get her sterilised, only because I would not be able to give away any of the pups and we really dont have any more space for anymore madness! We've just adoted a little kitten aswell that my sister (a vet nurse) brought home from work coz I had no home, my DH fell in love with her so now we've got a mad rabbit, Lucy and a little kitten so really couldnt cope with more labs aswell!!

xxxx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Agree with Gemma really, if you have room and can cope with the madness, then why not.  If we had, had a girl then i know i couldn't have bred her it seems far too complicated   

Plus aas much as i love Buddy i couldnt have another puppy, the house training is hard.  He demands almost constant attention at the minute and rarely plays alone!  In 12 days since we had him i've been out for ten minutes alone and i am desperate to go see POTC3      Some days i've cried    I do love him dearly though and he does give so much back that i shouldn't complain!  POTC3 will be out on DVD by christmas i'm sure   

Only you can make the decision but i dont see why you shouldn't

Bekie


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

My this thread has got busy 
Here are a couple of updated pictures of Jess


















Think they may come out big though 

Dizzi can I suggest speaking to a breeder on this subject. There a lot of decent breeders on www.labradorforums.co.uk so they can answer your questions. Having a litter is not easy work just matching Lady may be hard. Go to the breeders section and they are very friendly 

Welcome to the newbies xxxx
/links


----------



## Mitchie (May 15, 2007)

Jess is gorgeous !!!!!!!!  My Eddie would love her!


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Jess is a babe    I could eat her she is so scrummy  

I adore the pic of her in your avatar though


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Georgia & everyone who replied
DH knows the stud breeder so he is going to ask her some questions -  
Jess looks great btw

~Dizzi~


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

All your lovely pictures of your chocolate Labradors has reminded me how much I miss mine!  

I've still got his mate and we still don't know if we will do the puppy dog walking, would really love to do it but you can't leave the puppy on its own for more than 4 hours and at the moment, the puppy would be left for about 5 hours max on its own, we are leaving that hard decision down to the local trainer for our area, she's going to be in touch but we think she'll say no BUT we could o everything else, so who knows!

A labradoodle i thought was a cross between a Labrador and a poodle, they are lovely but I know I am biased but I do LOVE chocolate Labradors.

Well Shadow my doggie is looking at me all puppyish even though he is nearly 11, he needs his good night walk, so I'll say goodnight and lovely to chat to you all.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Andrea

fingers crossed honey, me and dizzi are both golden girls tho when it comes to our labs

fingerscrossed for dizzi and dh
ooh lady may become top lady!

Bekie glad to hear that Buddy is feeling much better
must be such a relief

Well we collected Willow from steves this afternoon
shes fine but he said her claws are getting long again so time to walk her on pavements as opposed to the grass altho she loves the grass so having to be more strict mm hard job so did half and half tonight!

shes gorgeous layin on the sofa bless her!

not that i am biased in any way!

Em

updated pic of willow


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Gosh Em - Willow's looking more Like Amber every day!






Its the Ridge I think - and her colouring is looking darker in your picture too


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Yes shes very similar

in certain ways she looks at times shes very bouncer like too but shes tubbier than bouncer ever was!

She has just had a  given a paw for a treat

she knows i am talkin about her obviously because shes been chewing on her bones (teeth are coming thru) and has just jumped up onto the sofa and put her face in my face lol

hope u make the right decision for lady
i think that she would make gorgeous puppies

Em


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Dizzi  - Thats a gorge pic    She is adorable  

Buddy and i have felt out this morning... He tipped up the living room bin (carrying round in his mouth) and he dropped all the hair that was in it (cut DH hair last night) and now my carpet is covered in muddy paws, rubbish and hair!  Topped off by Having had the worst nights sleep ever.  I am so tired i dont know how i am supposed to last today    Plus after getting better last night Buddy has started pooing pure blood again last night    I dont know what to do with him   Plus DH is away at work now and i cant get to the vets    Poor guy whimpers and yelps when he poops  

At a loss 

Bekie


----------



## Gemma L (May 22, 2007)

Hi Bekie,

My Lucy had a spell like that when she was a bout 3/4months old, she would poop and then blood would come out too, we spoke to the vet about it and it turned out she was just straining too hard - bless her! But she eventually learnt and it sorted itself out.  If your husbands away just give your vets a call and explain you cant get up there but could they give you any advice over the phone.  I guess they will tell you to make sure Buddy drinks lots of water to keep hydrated. If Buddy starts to get very quiet and lathargic I would get him down there any way you can, maybe a friend could drive you over?? 

Hope this helps a bit?

Hope he gets better soon.

Gemma
xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Bekie sorry to hear that buddys having probs honey
I agree with Gemma, ring your vet explain to them about buddy and explain u have no transport atm but could they give u some advice over the phone

I have done this with willow a few times and our vet has called back or a vet nurse, it will give you peace of mind to speak to one of the professionals and to keep them in the loops

Gemma how r u and Lucy hope ur both ok

Andrea hope u and ur "pup" are doing ok

Georgia as always Jess is gorgeous you must be a proud lab mommy

Mitchie look forward to seeing a pic of gorgeous eddie soon
he sounds gorgeous

carrie and christina hope u bump/babe and labs are well

Love to anyone i missed

Willow is asleep
am waiting til she wakes then its walkies 
we have to change our walk as we normally walk a majority of grass but we need more concrete as her claws are getting long!

Em


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Bekie - sorry to read about Buddy, you do need to get him to a vet asap but in the mean time starve him, cruel I know but it may stop the loose/bloody poops he is doing.

I'm sure one of the new mums on FF is a vet, can't think of their name though it might be Lou?  just a wild guess at PM her for advice although like I say she is a new mum and it's if you want to bother her?

The other thing is has buddy been wormed or gone for any injections yet?

let us know how he is.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## SallyLC (Jun 5, 2007)

She is such a sweetie, my eyes were filling up!!!

We would love to have a dog and were thinking of having a black labrador.  The only thing is we both work full time.  What do you think?

Sally xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya sally

welcome to the thread

When we got our first lab we both worked full time
I used to pop home at lunchtime and feed/walk bouncer
my dh changed jobs which also made it lots easier as some days he was home til 1pm but others he went to work at 5am

are u both 9-5 peeps i guess
is there someone that can pop in and spend a bit of time to break up the day

There is now also the option of dog walkers/sitters whom are trained and pop in to spend time with the dog take out for a walk etc

Another thing to take into account is how much energy you have
labradors can be pretty energetic especially as puppies

I was lucky with bouncer she was happy with short walks and would settle whereas willow whose 6 months next week is totally opposite shes content for half hour then on the hop again

Not trying to put you off if you think you could manage or have help from family etc then a lab is a lovely breed they are so loving and affectionate

I now only work 12 hours a week so a majority of my time is spent with willow now

hope this helps a little
Em


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi all
*Sally* DH & I are out of the house for 12 hours a day ( me only 3/4 days a week and our Labs have adapted fine, when they were pups it was a case of SIL calling in for me as she did the school run, and I tried to do nights so I could get up in the day 
but now they are both really good at home - No barking except if I am here and Ignoring them!
They quickly adjust to your commings and goings 

*Bekie*  for Buddy - what a worry I have no advice to add sorry  and for being naughty with your bin too! 
you need eyes in the back of your head for Lab puppies/dogs most days!

Sorry for the lack of personals I am trying to do two things at once!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Thank you for all the messages  

Buddy seems to be doing better although he has only had one mad half an hour all day (with the bin  ) and now he is sleeping like he has been for a lot of the day.  I will mention it to the vet tonight, we are going at 5.30...  now when DH will be here    He still has barely drank anything    Is there anyway to tell if he is dehydrated?

Dizzi - you need eyes in the back of your head, bum, arms, feet,legs   He is into everything    Can i ask how your dogs coped when you left, we are crate training Buddy and he cries his heart out when i leave the room, its really hard to hear    Especially as i live in a terraced house with walls like paper   I really worry about disturbing the neighbours  

Hi Sally - As a breed i would recommend Labs, Buddy is a pest but so loveable... He has such a personality   Cheeky so and so    However as a pup he requires a lot of attention, 10 minutes of playing on his own and he's bored and then comes and bites me    He is very energetic and gets bored so easily.  Execpt for his tail, that amuses him no end  .  I would say if your out all day then it might be best to get a dog walker/friend/family member (nephews and neices can be bribed with pocket money   ) in at lunch for an hour just to break up the day feed (pups need feeding upto four times a day)and toileting, and as Dizzi says when they get older its not such an issue.  They are fab companions though

Bekie

P.s Can you tell i've been on Labradorforums lol


----------



## Gemma L (May 22, 2007)

Hi Sally,

Me and my DH are out at work from 9-4, 3 or 4 days a week and Lucy adapted really quickly. We do still to this day, have to use one of those baby dens to seperate off part of the living room though, as she ate our sofa one day - yes, the whole sofa, there was just the wood frame work of it left!   Her puppy eyes where being used in full force when we got home to that that afternoon!! That was when she was young and we soon learned not to let her roam completly free round the house, so that might be something to bare in mind! The baby dens are about £80 but defianatly worth the money, you can open them out and split them to use as a room divider which is what we do.  We use it every time we go out and she is good as gold now, most of the time! Shes still a lab!!
We just make sure that when we get home we make such a fuss of her, so now she knows that even though we do go out in the day when we come home she is treated like a princess!!

We have found also that it makes it easier for her to be/stay with other people, she is not pining for us so much when we arent there.  We went on our honeymoon when she was about 9 months old and she stayed with our friends, who she'd only met a few times really, and she was as good as gold, just settled right in as if she was at home. Of course I would love to be with her during the day, shes my baby,  but its just not feasable and she makes it all that more exciting to go home at the end of the day! Well and to see my husband of course!  

Gemma
xxx


----------



## SallyLC (Jun 5, 2007)

Thats great, thanks everyone for your advice.  Im must say, everyone is so helpful and friendly on here.  I only registered this morning and already I got 6 replies from members!!!

Thanks peeps xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi bekie
to be honest I'm not sure how we delt with seperation bit.
I guess we just fell into a routine with Amber as we had her a few years before we got Lady, 
I never used the crate, they were not as popular then as now, 
I remember getting Amber the day after we came back from florida having chosen a name for a golde lab while away (it was 3 months after April our Black lab had been put to sleep)
So I had a couple of days at home then I was on nights, 
She had our kitchen to sleep in with her bedding/water and we moved everything up out of reach! we let her into the garden last thing saying "wee wees" which she tried to do! then we let her back in and fussed her gave a small treat and said good night firmly turned out the light and shut the door.
Dh would get up at 6 go down let her out fuss her/play with her and feed her. 
even now if they wimper we ignore them - if they bark we check it out and praise them but then tell them there is no-one there! We talk to them all the time 
Although Lady is most persistant! and will really whine usaly a few mins play and she will settle again as she only does it If I am home and ignoring her cause I am on here!!!
Sorry If Ive waffled to much - I just believe the more attention you give the more they want and just like kids they will try all tricks for the attention, if either of my two are "naughty" they are held by the jowls and told really firmly "NAUGHTY GIRL" and put out of the room while I clear the mess!
these days I only have to open the door and say OUT Naughty Girl and they go! 
Lady has been harder to train - but she has learnt from Amber!
~Dizzi~
~Dizzi~


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Welcome to FF Sally (better late than never   ) Have blown you some bubbles.  FF is wonderful and i love it here  

Dizzi - Thanks hun.  We'd love to leave Buddy in the kitchen, but as we are selling the house and had a new kitchen put in we daren't in case he chews it  

Gemma - How long did it take Lucy to addapt to her crate?  Buddy only goes in (with the door shut) a few times in the week for about an hour at most and he cries his heart out, he does sleep in it at night but never with the door shut    I'm sorry but i had to     at the dog eating a whole sofa    I can well imagine it  

Bekie


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Gemma like bekie i did  about the sofa
we need to get a new one but cant decide dh likes leather i like fabric
but we are waiting for her first season before taking the plunge i just had visions of a sofa in my lounge chewed best not show dh this post lol

Those eyes get u every time dont they!

Dizzi i love reading about lady and amber
Lady so reminds me of bouncer lol
i do miss her bark! willows is a funny bark and she only uses it in play that said bouncer didnt bark til 8 months so shes time yet!

Bekie we had issues with anxiety seperation
you may wish to search on g&b talk, i know that i posted a topic there back in march and i think Miss TC did in april i think

Initially when we got willow we let her settle in for a few days before leaving her
We decided to leave her in the kitchen for 5 mins and building up she howled the whole time i was worried as we live in a ground floor flat (with a garden) it do you shut the kitchen door when u put buddy in his crate we had some wonderful advice but best advice of all i have to say came from the wonderful Amanda (mod)

we used to shut the kitchen door, this was the problem we got a safety gate put it up and because the door wasnt closed she could still see out she didnt feel so penned in i think that this was the turning point for her, we did at one point used to leave her with the run of the kitchen/lounge and hallway when no mail was due! until she had a chew fesh with my wires after we moved the roon around after i got my laptop!

She settles well in the kitchen now apart from opening the kitchen cupboard doors and pullin everything out, some cupboard locks hopefully will solve the problem

I am about to be very brave (must be mad!) i am going to pop to post office and leave wills with the run of kitchen and lounge should be interesting will only be gone half hour if i remove her balls it should be ok!

I walked her 3 miles earlier so shes well sleepy just atm

hugs to all
Em


----------



## Gemma L (May 22, 2007)

Hi Bekie,

Yeah we just had to laugh at the sofa incident - we where lucky it was not a new sofa. It was strange she had been fine with it for about 7 months, had never even touched it, then one day we got home and it was ripped appart??!!   She looked like she had had a whale of a time, but knew how naughty she had been - she cowered in the corner with her tail between her legs!   I still dont dare leave her to roam free with our new one now, even if it is for half an hour, she seems to do more damage in half an hour than she does all day!! 

We have never used a crate with her, I am just too soft and didnt like the idea of putting her in one, but I have heard they are really good.  We just have always seperated off areas with the den, its kind of like a flexible baby gate so it still allows her to mooch around the kitchen, hall and part of the living room, it just splits the living room in half basically.  

When we first got her home for the first few days she just cried everytime we left her even in a room on her own - at night we put her in the kitchen but we didnt have a door on it so just used a baby stair gate in the doorway.  Eventually after she realised we wouldnt keep coming to her everytime she cried she just got over it - probably took about a week. They are just like children, you need to comfort them if they get distressed or upset but they need to know you dont come running everytime they cry, and that just because your leaving the room, it doesnt mean your never coming back. Shower her with praise when you come back in the room if she is quiet the first few times. They soon realise.

Gemma
xxx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Thank you Gemma, EM and Dizzi,

Feel a lot better about it all now    Gemma, i'm sorry when you said Den i thought you were reffering to a crate   Obviously gone mad lol    The biggest issues we have is that we wont leave buddy to roam free in the kitchen at night because i dont trust him not to eat it/chew it.  We cant have his crate in the kitchen as there is no room...  As he isn't house trained yet (working on it   )he isn't allowed his crate in the living room (its carpetted lol) and that leaves our room or the bathroom... (not the office either as that has a lighter carpet than the living room  ) so he is with me all day long downstairs... and then into his crate upstairs at night (laminate on the bedroom floor) so we dont even use that properly    Especially as at night he has the door open so he can use the training matts upstairs!!  When we move we hope he'll be old enough to manage all night long without needing to go (at the minute its tinkles ( ) 3 times a night and no2 about 4 times  )

We'll keep perservering with it and see how he gets on, he has only been left twice on his own so its a bit early to tell how he'll be in a months time    Might invest in some of the calming spray to help ease him in.  Unfortunately the neighbours will just have to live with it!

Bekie


----------



## SallyLC (Jun 5, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a labrador breeder in Staffordshire area?  Or even someone who has bred from their pet labrador, and so not necessarily a breeder?

Thank you


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sally have you tried the labrador forums (there's a link a page or two back)

Also ask at your local VET's and check you local paper, or pet shop.
I assume you are seriously thinking of taking the plunge in getting a Lab, be sure to chesck the breeder throughly, and ask lots of quetions!
Sorry I'm not much use.

~Dizzi~


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi sally

When we were looking for our lab we found an advert in the local paper

Our choice at that time was the right thing but learning more over the years i would now reccomend going to a kc registered breeder

heres the website for the kennel club

http://www.the-kennel-club.org.uk

They have a puppy register there you may need to be registered (i am a member but had to log in to access it) i have just had a quick look and there is three breeders there, giving choice of all 3 colours

I phoned several breeders and one breeder imparticularly gave me excellent advice on selecting the puppy and what to look for so it may be worthwhile ringing around any breeders you can find really

An ideal age to look at bringing pup home would be 8 weeks
With kennel club puppies as well you do get 6 weeks free insurance and i had breeders insurance too with willow which meant in the first month i could return her if she wasnt what i was looking for

If i personally was looking for another lab i would go on personal reccomendation or via a breeder thru the kennel club this of course is my opinion and a non professional one

Em

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]

ps dizzi theres also a section on breeding there too which u may find helpful should u wish to go ahead with lady


----------



## Mitchie (May 15, 2007)

Hi Guys !
Cant stop long, need to get to bed 1
I agree with Em, DEFINATELY try and go with a personal reccomendation, or KC breeder. We didn't with Eddie, we were so desperate to get a choc pup we couldnt wait and went to an unknown breeder. We fell in love with Eddie at 1st sight, and wouldnt be without him now, not for all the money in the world BUT, to cut a long story short, we now suspect that the breeder knew about his poorly elbow ( he was the last in the litter, and 12 weeks old by then) even tho his parents elbow and hip scores were good. He went lame less than 3 weeks after we got him and when it was diagnosed as OCD we rung the breeder to let her know for future breeding. She went mad, blamed us, said we'd fed him the wrong food (!!), etc etc. We certainly didnt want to give him back just to make her aware. Anyway, fortunately Eddie was insured, but his condition has still cost us a lot of money, time and many a sleepless night and worry.
So much for a quick note !
Good luck !
Mitch 
P.S Most Pet shops sell good books about buying/owning a puppy x


----------



## Christina.M (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi, 

We bought our choc lab from a registered breeder and was told that both parents who we saw had good hip scores.. our pup at 6 months developed pain from hip displaysia ..according to breeder a throw back from a grand parent!  She is on pain killers daily (still in pain breaks my heart) until she is 15 months so we can get her a full hip replacement..(expensive) ..I would advise to try and find a breeder who has been reccomended.


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Morning all

We also got Jess from an unknown breeder and we feel in love with Jess straight away. Did not know about hip scores or eye tests until I joined Labrador forums without the expertise from the breeders there I think I would of gone crazy.
You can still get a pup with OCD/HD from parents who have excellent scores. Jess has not been scored as she is not being breed you only really need to do it for that purpose. Try LF for reputable breeders as mine was by kc and she was and is awful we just had to take Jess away from her. LF have a few breeders on there that have just had pups or some up and coming ones. Try Diane on the breeders section she certainly knows her stuff and has alot of contacts

Love to you all and your adorable labs xx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

How is everyone?  How are your gorgeous doggies?

Had a nightmare day with Buddy today, had a real puppy head on him, biting everything(drew blood  ), chewing, barking, crying (me  ) Its been mad i hate days like this, but it did make me sit up and think... Buddy has gone in to the spare room tonight in his crate with his door shut, and some training pads incase he needs the toilet in the night.  Hopefully it will help him be clean at night since after the 30 minutes crying he did, i am sure his toilet mats are not flat like they should be....
I had to have a break though, i spend 24 hours a day with him, 7 days a week and its tough when they are pups still.  I do all his training and house breaking and its tough and its showing in our bond thats for sure, so tonight i hope it will be a goodnights sleep.  I need to sleep, i havent had a straight 4 hours sleep since he arrived    
Dh Made me laugh he said he didnt know how i coped as he had, had enough after the weekend    I know i had too but then i had tolook after him for the other 5 days too.... Honestly at least he gets a 9.30 hour break everyday, i dont get 10 minutes!!!  SO a well deserved rest i think

Hope your all well

Bekie


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Bekie....... a good 2 months ago i could have written your post myself!

I am probably willows main carer, i had a comment today actually that i take her everywhere possible, which is right, we made the mistake of letting her sleep with us the first night because she wouldnt stop crying i think if we didnt allow her to be in with us now she would be ok but what was good enough for bouncer is good enough for willow dh says

Originally willow used to get me up at 330am and 730am and this went on for about 6 weeks after bringing her home i do know how hard it is but it does get easier, wow sounds like i am a new mum or something lol

It will get easier honey i promise you, they are like babies at this age, i found seperting myself from willow for short periods and then getting a bit longer even if it was just for a relaxing bath or something or half hour in the garden

Sally have you had any luck in finding a lab pup

Georgia hows you hows the lovely jess

Christina how r u getting along with Ben and the doggies

Carrie how r u hope that your doing ok honey with your lab and bump

Mitch how r u and Eddie
Dizzi how r u and your gorgeous girls

Gemma how r u

Andrea hope your ok hows ur wee lab

Well Willow is back from steves, she went to him as i was having a procedure done at hosp under sedation and wouldnt be up to running about shes home now shes wonderful and settled back in no problems

Steve praised us on how well we are doing with her, which is reassuring for me to hear i always think i am not doing something i should be

We have decided to get a babydan i think it was gemma who suggested it i suggested to dh and i think it will solve the problem of willow needing to be shut in the kitchen which i think shes grown out of really, so wednesday she will go into the bedroom whilst i am at work until we get the babyden thingy at the weekend

well thats me then!

Em


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Oh girls, i am having an awful day.   

I think Buddy may have pushed it too far with DH  

We moved him into the office monday night so that me and DH could have a good nights sleep...  So he is in his crate and he is crying on and off from 10pm til 2am when he starts going crackers in his crate and its not just the normal whining, so i went in to him and he'd poohed in the toilet section of his crate, and then gone nuts and covered himself in it.  I'm shattered and AF is here too so i'm over emotional so i started crying   and knew i had to bath him, so at 3 am i finally get him in the bath, but by this time i'm covered in his pooh   and end up howling as bad as the dog.  He wouldn't be bathed at all, and ended up peeing in the bath   and i got angry and shouted   then when i tried to dry him he bit me and drew blood, so i got really angry and went and cried to myself in the corner of the room while he trashed the bathroom.  DH comes running in and shouts at me    so i cry even harder and he takes the dog away so i can shower in peice and get the dog pooh off me and bin my favourite pyjamas which are ruined now.  When i come out 45 mins later the dog is sleeping in his cleaned crate.  DH is furious because he is tired too, so we fight until 5 am....

Then every night since then we have taken it in turns to get up every 2 hours to take Buddy to the Garden, its going well and we get some sleep.  The problem is Buddy never listens to me and wont go out in the rain so when DH gets home at night the dog is full of energy, i'm crying with frustration and also on the floor cleaning up all the pooh/wee.  The carpet of the house we are trying to sell is ruined and i have to clean it everynight.  Dh is more and more tired all the time because the night is so broken.  We are fighting constantly.

Then last night, he pulled the same trick as Monday and poohed in his crate, it wasn't as bad and we managed to wait to give him a bath, but from then on when we get up every 2 hours, as normal and he runs to the living room, out in to the garden and because its raining he runs back in and poohs on the floor.  Dh and i got 3 hours sleep last night with it, constantly in and out with Buddy and cleaning the floors.  Plus the fighting and the crying (me)

Dh has told me that he thinks i cant cope which is true because on top of the dog, i've quit smoking, i'm dieting, we are selling the house, relocating to a new area, and coming to terms with us moving on from having a family      So he has told me he thinks i should put Buddy up for sale.  We have had another nightmare morning with me in tears again.  I just cant bring myself to make that call to the newspaper.  

I dont know what to do.

Bekie


----------



## Mitchie (May 15, 2007)

Hiya guys ! 
Sorry about the lack of correspondance lately. I wrote you a long and newsy letter the other night, then when i tried to add a photo of Eddie .......i lost it all  
Beckie ; What a nightmare   Buddy REALLY is a handful and no mistake. Thought you did really good moving him out of the bedroom, and sticking with the crate. I think you should try and look into; either A. He has a medical problem cos he shouldnt need that many wees and poos in the night,have you  talked to your vet about it ? or B. He has a seperation/anxiety problem that needs professional help ? or C. He/you need to see a dog trainer who can give you some techniques/solutions. Buddy might need to learn that he isnt in charge?
You DO have a lot on your plate and probably too tired and emotional to know where to start. Dont be too hard on yourself, you're not superwoman. Dont let this come between you and DH.
Sorry I dont feel like i've been much help ?
Hello everyone else ! Hope you are all well. Its Friday !!!!! 
Eddie is well and still gorgeous. He has just 'helped' me to clean out Marmalade and Toast ( our guinea pigs!). When i said 'helped' i mean, i do all the cleaning and he just hoovers up any of their poo that falls on the floor. He finds it rather delicious. Then we came in and he played 'pretend my bed is a gorgeous female and be rude with it'     He has many special games that he has invented. Like when i'm weeding he sticks to my side like glue just waiting for me to find a snail, and when i do he backs off and gives me a " Go On Mum, lob it !!" and i have to throw it, he finds it and rolls it round the garden gently with his paw or nose like its a precious gift or something, i dont know.
Anyway, my lovleys, still loving all your news ( except Beckie, i really hope that Buddy Boy turns a good corner soon) 
Take care, Mitch xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks Mitchie, you have been a help    I think DH is set on having him rehomed    I dont think he is a problem dog, nor does DH  he just thinks that now isnt the right time for us to have one.  With us moving and DH starting his own business he just thinks we dont have the time and then with us coming to an end of TTC and deciding to live childfree... he thinks i am not emotionally in the right place.   Because of all that its causing us too much stress and he is really upset that he has come between us so much    DH rarely shouts at me but this week he has A LOT and thats really hard for me.  Sorry i shouldn't really have said all this but dont know who else to tell  

Bekie


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi - Me again 

In a much better mood now  DH and i have spoken and have decided Buddy is staying, we both love him far too much to let him go anywhere. So glad i didn't ring the newspaper now 

So pleased he is staying though.

And as a celebration we took Buddy out on his first proper walk today as he has had all his vaccines now  so here are some pics of him for your enjoyment 










Then after his walk... him having a treat 










More in my gallery 

We have decided that we are going to get a trainer in, he has puppy classes soon and then we'll move him on to the KC training 

Bekie


----------



## Mitchie (May 15, 2007)

Woohoo ! That's brilliant ! 
Now he's having walks, things might begin to improve cos he'll be more stimulated, and worn out, have more of a routine and may sleep better ??
Plus with a trainer, etc, you should start seeing some progress soon, and as soon as you do you'll have more hope !
One word of warning, you might already know this, dont over do the walks while he is young and his bones are softer/growing. Nows the time heavier breeds do damage that cant be undone. I worked at a vets for 2yrs , and so when we got Eddie i was SO careful with what he did. But then he jumped off a 3ft wall b4 i could catch him and stop him, and thats what did his elbow in. In hindsight we now think he was born with a bad elbow (or OCD), and so i suppose it was only a matter of time b4 it went, but i still warn others. I dont think it hurts to be too careful !
Enjoy your choccy boy, he is GORGEOUS !!!!!! They dont stay tiny for long so make the most of the cute times !! He so reminds me of Eddie    
They say Choccy labs are the maddest of all the labs, but i think that makes them even more lovable !
Eddie says "Try and be good for your Mummy" to Buddy !!
Take of each other,
Love Mitchie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Hi all

My Beke Buddy is lovely  just seen what you have gone through and it was like reading about Jess. She was a blinking nightmare and used to put holes in all my clothes  but look at her now she is a dreammmmmmmm girl and so glad I didn't give up on her 
As Mitchie is saying the rule of the thumb on exercise is 5 minutes per month of age. Not alot I know but the last thing you need is a pup with joint problems 
I hope he tires himself with his exercise and you get your lovely boy back. BTW Have you tried a frozen kong ? that will keep him occupied 

Hope your all doing well and looking after your lovely labs. I purchased a dancing flower yesterday for Jess 

http://www.harrietcarter.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/_/Flower-Sprinkler/productID/fb389d77-25e8-4155-8081-839bf86a418a/

Not tried it yet but am sure Jess will adore it 

Love to you all
Georgia & Jess xx

/links


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hehehe we took him out for 15 minutes as he is 3 months old and that was enough to tire the poor thing out    Unfortunatley he has NO FEAR and is everywhere, he adores jumping and lunging and i am terrified he'll end up damaging his joints   We do try and protect him as much as we can but it is hard to keep an eye out for him jumping all the time  

Georgia - I cant ever imagine Buddy being as sweet and nice as Jess    She is adorable    I think she'll love the dancing flower    

Mitchie, thank you for your support yesterday, it really did help.  I cant wait for his training to start   He slept a lot better last night and did still get up every 2 hours, but thats because we wont risk it.  He is only 13 weeks so we can't expect him to be clean all through the night.  I am sure if we left him to his own devices he would only get up twice really but the problem is he only starts whining when he is desperate and then its trying to get him to wait until we get outside    Hopefully as he gets older he will need to go less.  We are going to try giving him his last meal at 5.30 instead of 7pm (after we have eaten) and see if that helps  
I hadn't known about Choccies being the maddest ones   I'd of had a yellow if i'd known    Nah i wouldnt swap my little man for anything  

Love and tummy rubs to Eddie, Jess, willow and all the other gorge labs 

Bekie


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Buddy has a montage now  

I love it, it made me cry    

Bekie


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Bekie i am sorry that Buddy has been having a bit of a bad time

I do hope that you have started a corner with him

Good decision on bringin in the trainer honey

To a degree i know how u feel but not to full extent as you have so much going on in your life just now honey, i think in time buddy will help you overcome the pain that you have been thru with ttc/living child free, the diet giving up smoking and relocating

Willow is my best friend in the world but in the early weeks she was v v hard work, i think my problem was i expected too much after bouncer a complete angel from day 1 i did find when i was able to get willow out and walked she did settle down a good bit altho still a bit of a livewire

Buddy is absoluetly gorgeous and i am sure in time he will bring you lots of love laughter and fun, willow is just starting to settle down a bit at 6 months but still has her moments!

Eddie also sounds like a lot of fun! what a fab helper

Dizzi hope lady and Amber are well

Georgia am sure jess will love it 
love to all our other lab ladys and gorgeous 4 legged friends

Willow is a joy
i love her to pieces and couldnt imagine things without her altho i still miss my lovely angel bouncer every day and think of her every morning and every night

Willows a bit off colour, she doesnt seem herself not much energy, sleeping lots, altho her pees poops and appetite is fine, shes also been acting strange normally shes the friendliest pup and well socialised but last couple of days when people approach her even those she knows she backs off

I know bouncer used to be like this a short while before coming into season and as willow is now 6 months i am thinking perhaps maybe shes starting to get ready for this, i took her for her 6 month check at 5.5 months they miscalculated her age lol and the vet who examined her (also gave her her initial check when we brought her home) felt that she would come into season about july so just keeping an eye on her and see how she goes

on that note going to take her to bed

Love Em

OMG
i just watched the montage of bekies buddy and brought a tear to my eye!


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Bekie that was lovely   
Jess sends Buddy a big wet tiss xx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Updated picture of my cuddlemounster


----------



## Mitchie (May 15, 2007)

Hello !
Question : How do you get red dye ( from a cricket ball ) out of a cream carpet ?

Now, guess who was delighted when he stumbled upon a cricket ball on his morning stroll ? And proudly brought it all the way home ? and hid it in the garden ? And waited til i got back from work to sneak it into the house and chew it, then roll it all around the lounge carpet ? ...... Yup, the Chunky Monkey strikes again !!! 
Georgia, Jess is BEAUTIFUL !  
Bekie, how's the Bud monster doing ? 
Heffalump, Willow looks and sounds like a dreamgirl ! 
Right better try another bottle of carpet cleaner !!!!
Lotsa love, Mitchie xxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya fellow lab lovers

Mitch oooh no idea on the carpet sorry hun
oooh naughty eddie

Georgia as always Jess looks absolutely gorgeous

Bekie how is buddy doing

Dizzi hope that lady and amber are well

lol Willow being a dreamgirl
the answer to that is only when she sleeps lol

No honestly she is a dreamgirl if we are home or take her out and about, but leave her home alone its a different matter altogether  shes ok for an hour or so, she has a tendency to chew wood leave her in the kitchen its the cupboards, leave her in the bedroom and its the chest of drawers but other than that shes a dream girl

Heres a pic i have come across of  bouncer










and heres one of the little willow

















hope all our other lab ladies and paw friends are ok
Em


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Emily looks like Willow is going to be big by looking at her paws. Love how chunky her head is   she is beautiful  
Bless Bouncer looking down and telling all our labs how to behave nicely  

Mitchie hope your red dye is out of the carpet now   what a ickle munster eddie is  

Bekie hope Buddylishous is doing ok and you as well  

Dizzi hope your 2 are behaving as well  

Well am of on my holibobs on Saturday and Jess is going to stay at my friends house who has a choc lab called Lucy. Think Linzi will gladly be giving Jess back to me after my 2 weeks are up   

Love to you all xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Georgia

lol

bless jess i bet you miss her something crazy

My mum kept sayin oh we will look after willow
after 5 mins she hands her over to dad altho i am not sure he would cope with her for more than a few hours    

I think for obvious reasons i will only trust her care to steve in my absence
hes retiring in the next month or two though but has offered to have her at his house any time we need him to bless him

Willow has developed the habit of trying to eat bees omg 
whilst out walking of course 

is jess a show bred dog btw just wondering 
I remember when we went to look at willow we had choice of 3 
willow one that was lighter more bouncers colouring and a choc i often wonder what the other two would have been like altho i love her to bits lol

We are plannin on getting a sibling for her after her first birthday from the same breeder but bouncer was from working parents and willow is from show parents but bouncer was much more calmer 

Our breeder stays in touch with us and i send her a pic of willow so she can see how shes growing up and we are going to see her mum later in the year i bet her mum will be saying omg take her back lol

Looking at jess and buddy i fancy a choc lab but they are supposed to be harder work
but it has to be a lab lol

bit of time yet tho!

Have a wonderful holiday honey you deserve it

Em


----------



## Mitchie (May 15, 2007)

Hi Guys  
Yes, red dye is out of carpet now    Phew !  
If you look closely you can still see pinkish marks, but think we got away with it this time !   Mind you we nearly had a repeat episode......when i came out of the shower this a.m , i popped my head into the lounge to check what he was up to and there he was with the same ball !! ( where did he hide it this time ??)  and was about to do the same thing all over again ! I just said " I don't think so !!",  and he looked all guilty and gave me a " I was only going to sit here and look at it , honest " look. Yeh right Eds, Mum wasnt born yesterday. 
I can hear you all now shouting " Bin the ball now Mitch !! ", i think i will ! 
Heffalump, i love Willows big head too, i love the chunky look labs ! She is a gorgeous girl. Eddie is a chunky headed boy, but sounds more similar to Bouncer in that he was never TOO much trouble as a Pup ( or have i just 4gotten the bad bits ??!!), easy to train and a real gentle giant. The only thing he really was particularly bad at was 'killing' his beds, he got thru dozens of them !!    Now he just prefers to be rude with them    I cant believe Willow is surrounded by Furry toys in that photo ! Ed would've declared war on them by now !!
Georgia, hope you and Jess enjoy your hols ! Have you written your friend some instructions for Jess ? Only i remember when i did that for when my Mum and Pops look after Eddie, and it turned into a 4 page essay !
Anyway, better go and Get some housework done  
Love Mitchie xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies and labs

Mitchie i hope that Eddie hasnt had any more incidents with the ball!

Georgia i hope your enjoying some lovely weather bet Jess is having a whale of a time on her jollies

Bekie how i little buddy

Dizzi hope that lady and amber are enjoying their hols and you as well
hope the weather isnt too bad!

sorry i havent posted for a few days here
My beautiful Willow has been unwell and i had to rush her to the vet on friday morning 
she had been quiet almost all week, not her usual self not playful was just laying on her blanket didnt want to play or anything, i thought maybe shes getting ready to come into season
then friday i fed her and within less than 5 mins she vomited it all back
I took her straight to the vet within an hour, i saw the nice looking vet he has seen willow a few times so knows her
he thought maybe same as me but took her temp which was a little raised, upon feeling her tum he said she had a mass of fluid in her abdomen and asked if she had had the runs she hadnt so he gave her an anti biotic injection and said if she deterioates bring her straight back as i preferred to have her home with me than there, she was really sick yesterday and i decided at lunch if she was sick any more i would take her to the vets luckily she hasnt been sick but her bladder has been working overtime, on friday she began urinating indoors which she hasnt done for about 2 months she wee'd on her blanket so she now has a new blanket

Shes still peeing for england so i think she prob has a urine infection she started oral anti bs today and i have to ring the vet tomorrow to decide what to do next but shes got a little more life in her today at least shes been having boiled fish and rice and today has gone back to having her usual food (several small meals)

Its so worrying when they are poorly isnt it!

I think she will turn me grey long before i am due to be lol but wouldnt change her for the world!

Em


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

hey all, not posted on his for a while, things have been hectic with work, college etc etc
went to pet shop yesterday and noticed pet citrus spray - went through loads of it with bailey and suddenly realised we havent had to use any for couple of months. guess he is getting better. it is hard to see on a day to day basis that they are learning, but its little moment like that when u look back and actually realise how much better he is. we still have hole in kitchen wall and have gone through 2 sofas, but there are times when he is just the best for having a cuddle. like last week, colleague got phone call to say her hubby had rushed their dog to vets - she had a stroke. thankfully she is comin home today, but i just had to come home from work and give bailey the biggest hug - think he wondered what i was doing lol.

anyway, sorry im rambling now. heres pic of my man, just cos


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

em - poor willow xoxoxoxoxo  it's awful when they're poorly and quiet.  hope she is better soon!!

sam has been v fed up lately bc i can't walk him due to my granny-like swollen feet and ankles.  he does that labrador sad look that tugs at my heart!!  

i'll have to take some pics of him and post on here.  i love looking at pics of labs - they are just sooooo expressive!!

carrie
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

hi all

Sorry not been around started d/regging on Monday!

Think Charlie knows something is happening as he is been extra cuddly with us.  Ended up taking him to the vets last night as he wass sick in teh morning and at our neighbours in the afternoon.  So we thought better safe than sorry.  Vet said it is just upset tummy and he does seem to be more himself, have some tablets and medicine which he hates. but put it on some food and he wolfs it down   

He is currently on the couch on his back asleep 

Bye for now

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

icky bless little charlie
i think they pick on these little things (except hes not little!)
lots of luck honey

Mitchie hope Eddie is ok

Bekie hope buddy is doing ok

wendy hope that bailey is doing ok

dizzi and georgia hope your both doing ok

Well here 
willow is still not right i now need to collect a urine sample
anyone ever had to do that any tips

We have got some spray to put on the wooden items to hopefully stop her chewing! see if it works

she tore up a note pad and pencil on friday whilst i was at work and dh walked into it oh dear he wasnt happy

well i suggested a babyden but he doesnt think it will be helpful unless we leave her in it like a playpen lol

Shes fine if its less than 3 hrs by herself but after that is a bit tricky!
We looked into getting a dog sitter/walker but they want £54 - £80 regardless if they come in or not (work part time) so not sure so will do a bit more searching

thing is if i was to pay that, i would be better off not going to work as i only earn about £80 pw before travelling expenses etc

we will see!

love to all
Em


----------



## Mitchie (May 15, 2007)

Hi all,
Sorry I've been absent for a while ......just busy, you know how it is !  
I've finally managed to change my Signature, so now you know all my gory details ! 
Em ; Sorry, no tips on collecting wee from a girlie dog, tho i know you can get 'uripets' from the vets which is a little device you hold under their noonie to catch and collect the wee ? 
Thanks, yes, Eddie has gone off his cricket ball now, think he realised it was getting him into too much trouble ! He too has been poorly ! ( must be the something in the air !?) with a bad ear infection. Trouble is DH is away and i have to put ear drops in twice a day. He's a Big Baby when it comes to his ears, so we have quite a wrestling match    Hope everyone elses Labs are on the mend ?
We have his Girlfriend Poppy here for the weekend ( our friends MAD mongrel !) so Eddie is quite happy with that. I say 'quite' happy cos he cant understand why Poppy is giving him the cold shoulder ?    I know EXACTLY why.... the last time we saw Poppy, our other friends had there dog Dolly over as well......... and Eds thought she was absolutely GORGEOUS and would not leave her alone.   I'm sorry to say he completely ignored Poppy, which is awful behaviour, and so consequently Poppy is now making him pay for it.  
Wendy ! Bailey is ABSOLUTELY stunning ! What a HANDSOME boy !  
Icky.......Good luck with the D/regging. It didnt bother me TOO much, but did feel out of sorts at times. 
Carrie ; how you doing ?
Georgia ; how are you my lovely ?
Havent heard from Bekie and the MAD buddy for a while ? Hope all is well ?
Anyway, going to sign off now cos want to watch the Diana Concert ! Its either that or paint the summerhouse floor ??!!
Take care Lab Lovers ! 
Mitch
P.S HOW do i put a pic of Eddie on here ?


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

My its quiet on here
Heeeelllllooooooooooo (echos all around ) lol
Just to let you all know we are getting another pup. Dyson is 7 days old and is a black lab so we are very excited and counting down the days till he comes home
Hope you and all your labs are well xx


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

georgia - u must be barmy lol.


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Yep Wendy thats my middle name


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Dizzi squirrel said:


> Hi sorry its a me post,
> Ive just got back from the Vet's Amber my elder furbaby had another Fit, they in themselves are distressing, but when I took her in the vets she refused to walk into the consultation room I had to drag her in, she is having a false pregnancy again instead odf her season, basicly the vet has said get her speyed next week, as she is probably getting ovarian cycsts, her hormones are up the shoot, and she is a risk of ovarian cancer which is obviously bad, dh is on his way home and I am off to work, in half hour.
> shes booked in for next wednesday morning
> ~Dizzi~


Another poorly lab, although since having the fit shes been more herself !
Lady is a "moo" Ive bought one of those footballs with the web around it - you can push gravy bones or other snacks under the webbing for them to get out - it slowed Lady right down and gave her something too do!
weve decided not to put lady to pup we want Amber right first, Ive some great photos from our holiday I will try and upload some this week.

Sorry for the lack of posts recently
*Em* I know willow is bored easily and is chewing stuff but hey shes still only a pup !
Labs a re clever buggers and they "know" what buttons to press for attention, so they press them!
Lets hope willow is better soon too ((hug))
*Gerogia* your mad! Did Jess enjoy her holiday 
*Mitchie* open a photobucket albulm and upload it there and post the link here, if your not a charter member 
*icky * for Charlie - funny how they understand us so well!
*miss sweetcheeks * your avatar picture is sooooo cute!
* wendy.h * Baileys looking handsome

*Bekie* hope you and buddy are OK 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya fellow lab ladies

Sorry i have been quiet but been away for almost a week

Georgia woweeeeeeee
a nice chilled holiday then dyson pup enjoy the little man

We are planning another pup (but not yet) still waiting for the mating!

Dizzi i know i have said it elsewhere but i am sending all the positive vibes for you and amber that i can muster
If you need to chat or anything you know where i am sweetie

    a hug each for you dh amber and lady

wendy how is bailey is he being a good boy!

Icky how is gorgeous charlie 
he is as gorgeous in the flesh as he is on his avatar pic!

Carrie congrats how is your lovely boy getting on with your little one

Well what of little willow did i say little lol
shes getting good at these urine tests shes an angel hoping i wont have to collect for a while now though
She tested borderline for diabetes but the vet is leaving her as she is atm because he feels that her hormones are causing the problem mainly sending her sugars a bit wild her last test was a little better, hes advised spaying her but hes not happy to do it yet maybe in 3 months time

Shes been with steve for the last few days we have had daily checks and shes been absolutely fine 
Willow now weighs 23kg ^how much^ 
her behaviour has improved well it had before she went into steves
I now come home for lunch and shes absolutely fine 
the vet did say a while back she would have a blip and i think this was it!
We will see tomorrow when shes back home eh

Well i must go to bed dh will be getting upin less than an hour!

Em


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi all

heffalump - was lovely to meet you last SAturday.  charlie was in his element lots of girls and food!!

Dizzi - How is Amber?

Georgia - Wish i hadn't read that DH wants another one!

Carrie - congratulations!  Are they both getting on

hello to everyone else. Sorry didnt' realise the time need to go and stab. (now stimming)

xxx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi guys,

Sorry i havent been around much have been out enjoying Buddy  Its been mad here

Just thought i'd share this pic of my little boy being a smiler  










Will do personals soon 

Bekie


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Amber is Ok very sleepy still and has not ate or drank anything yet  

Dh says she was cold, but is warming up now ( I rang at 10pm) 
thanks for the get well wishes  
I am at work will catch up soon - 
Bekie thats a great picture!
I will try and upload a couple of pis I took of the girls when we were away on friday/sat

~Dizzi~


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies and labs

Dizzi glad to read that Amber is ok 
i have been thinking of her and you 
I hope shes feeling more herself today

Bekie wow Buddy is looking stunning

Icky lol @ Jav mind you i can laugh we are considering another but not til later in the year

hope everyone is ok and their labs

belly rubs to our 4 legged friends
Em


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi thanks for your good wishes, Amber does seem a little happier today, although shes still quiet, and sleeping a lot.

Will do some personals over the weekend - as I am shattered and about to cook tea 

~Dizzi~


----------



## SallyLC (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Sorry I havent been on here for a while, been extremely busy getting ready for the new addition to our family - yes we finally brought a puppy and we pick him up this Saturday - soooo excited!!!

He is a black labrador, 8 weeks old and were calling him Charlie.  Will post pics on here when we get him home.

Hope everyone is well,

Sally


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya 

Hope you are all well
how are our fellow labs doing

OOh sally another charlie!
he sounds gorgeous cant wait to see a pic of him

Icky hope you had a lovely birthday, hows is gorgeous charlie 

Dizzi hope that Amber is recovering well from her op how is lady doing

Georgia hope that you and Jess are well, how exciting the countdown to bringing dyson home is on!

Bekie how is the gorgeous Buddy

Wendy hope that bailey is well

love to anyone i missed

Willows been up to yorkshire for the weekend she absolutely loved it which is just as well since we will be moving there!

She was an angel esp with travelling as it took us 6 hrs to get back such an angelic girl so proud of her!

catch up soon
Emxx


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello
Just a quickie from me just had to tell you whilst walking charlie this morning we met two other choc labs called Balou and conkers!  How cool are those names 

xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

on getting Charlie - I am sure you will have loads of fun with him

~Dizzi~


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

I have not posted in this 'room' before but we have black lab called Oscar who will be 2 on Oct 1st! I'm afraid he is my little boy in the absence of a two-leg baby and he's a real rufty-tufty boy's boy, if he was a two-leg I swear he'd always have muddy hands, rosy cheeks and plasters on both knees!

However .... today we are thinking of selling him on ebay or something! We moved into our house at the end of last year and with it inherited a load of fruit trees. We have apples, pears, plums, peaches (yes peaches!), gooseberries, white red and black currants and raspberries. You can see the problem coming can't you? ....... All day long he forages, pulls things off trees, snuffles and munches. Mornings are fine but come lunchtime the tummy gurgles begin and the wind productions starts. By the time DH gets home the whole house stinks of Oscar gas! IT IS FOUL. He's like a walking sewer, he just walks around the house farting and DH just thinks it's funny .

So, does anybody want him?!

B xx (either that or can anyone send me a nose peg?)


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

just popping in quickly i am supposed to be doing the ironing!

welcome bg2007

i am sorry but i am   at oscar
bless his little paws

sorry i am not helping and willows looking at me thinking i am even madder than normal

Dizzi i hope amber is recovering well after her op
hows lady

hugs to all the lovely labs
Em


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

icky said:


> Hello
> Just a quickie from me just had to tell you whilst walking charlie this morning we met two other choc labs called Balou and conkers! How cool are those names
> 
> xxx


Very cool!

 @ Oscar 

Amber is doing fine -  she had her stitches out Wed and the vet was pleased with her, 
Does anyone feed their Labs rare rabbit or chicken  both are excalent sources of protien and very good for our pups, Dh feeds ours both!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hi dizzi

havent done no

Willow isnt allowed chicken and cant bring myself to feed her rabbit 

We are changing her over from pro plan to eukanuba today or beginning to introduce it at least

Bouncer had eukanuba from weaning and it was fab for her 
I do feed her fish and rice occasionally, dh buys her cod fillet only the best will do he says!

glad to hear that amber is doing well  

Em


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Don't laugh at Oscar, you'll encourage him even more!! Dirty Dawg!
We considered placing a cork in an appropriate place last night but then thought better of it 'cos we had images of pressure building up and Oscar jet propelling himself into the kitchen!  

The only time we've given Oscar anything other than his 'normal' food (Burn's biscuits) was when he has been ill. He developed a really nasty infection last summer when he was about 6 m old, had terrible fevers, wouldn't eat or drink and was very lethargic. The vet thought he might have picked something up from swimming in the river. We had to syringe fluids into him and had him with wet t-towels on to bring his temp down. It was very sad (I even slept downstairs with him I was so worried  )

As he got better though the vet asked us to give him chicken & rice for a while as it's quite bland. We did it for a few days, gradually giving more each meal until he was better. But he LOVED it and was better after a week or so. 

Burn's do a puppy food so we used that when he was tiny.

Now of course he just eats fruit, poo, sticks, poo, plastic bottles, cow pats, poo and more poo!  
B xx

What did Amber have done Dizzi? - glad she's ok what ever it was


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

B - Dh says check Oscars food for protien % as he could be getting either too much or too little, 
ours is 23% - you may need to alter the food,
Poo is a source of protien, so he may be eating it when there is too little in the diet, give a chicken carcass/fresh rabbit
or there is too much protien already and he likes the taste!

Hope this helps!

~Dizzi~
ps DH laughed out loud when I read your post about fruit & ebay to him!


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Dizzi I just looked on the Burn's site and Oscar's food contains this:

Contains: Brown Rice (min 63%), Chicken(min 20%), Oats, Peas, Chicken Oil,Sunflower Oil, Seaweed, Minerals & Vitamins

Typical Analysis/100g: Protein 18.5%, Oil 7.5%, Fibre 2.2% , Ash 7.0%, Vit A 8000 iu/kg, Vit D 1500 iu/kg, Vit E 50 iu/kg, Moisture 8%, Copper 15mg/kg, Sodium 0.51%, Calcium 1.1%, Phosphorus 0.63%, Magnesium 0.10%, EFA 2.6%, Carbohydrates 57%

They do have another food where the protein content is 24% but it's classed as food for 'Active Working dogs' - Oscar's active but he's a couch potato too, definitely no working dog. (Is your dh a vet or just in the know about these things?!!)

What about the fruit eating though - do you think there could be an actually reason for it? We just put it down to gluttony..... B xxx

PS Glad we're keeping everyone amused with our smelly stories


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Dizzis DH here,
Not a vet just in the know 
try him on a bit of skinless raw chicken, say once a week, (the meat and bones are good for them) 
also try him on the 24% food, buy a small bag and see if it makes a difference, 
as to the fruit, pick it up and cut low branches off!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Wow its been quiet in here so thought would pop a post up as havent done for a while

Some good advice there from Mr Dizzi! 

Dizzi how r u hows lovely amber and lady, we thought of you on sunday we saw a car with 2 labs in identical to amber and lady dh said is that dizzi    

BG2007 hows oscar doing
still making his smells

Icky hope that charlie is well 
dh asks every day lol

Sally hope that Charlie is settling in well
look forward to seeing some pics

Georgia how r u and jess
counting down now to when dyson joins you how exciting

Bekie hope that you and buddy are well 
is he settling down a little bit

Wendy hope that you and bailey are well

love to all i missed and belly rubs to all the lovely labs

Willow is coming on well
We feel so proud of her and the love that both me and dh feel and other family members too is something that i didnt feel would happen after Bouncer altho i am sure theres a little bit of bouncer inside her too

We are moving house on friday so have prewarned dh she may be unsettled a little for a while

everytime she sees a box or a suitcase she goes to bed lol think she thinks oh hello am i going to the kennels again! She weighs about 25kg now altho her weight has steadied now shes now eating eukanuba i think the purina had a much higher calorie intake, bouncer had eukanuba since weaning and she had no probs and since her switch over to eukanuba her bladder probs have eased off so i think perhaps the purina wasnt suited to her

I think the move will be the better for her also more space to run around in, bigger garden and lots of places to walk, she now walks off the lead and is very good 

Right time for a walk lol
Em


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just a quick post to say Amber is at the vets again, she had another fit   they are so distressing, especially as we had her Spayed because the vet thought they were hormone induced fits.
Ive just tried to login to labrador forums but have forgotten my username/password   
and the email address I would have on there would be my old tesco one   I cant seem to find a comfirmation email of joining up with them  

Anyway I am off to work in a bit, so will update when I can get online in the night

~Dizzi~
Ps updated pictures in the gallery


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya dizzi

sending big hugs to you and amber

sorry to read about her fit

I hope that the vets can shed some light

thinking of you both

Em


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

spoilt dog?


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Ha! Ha!    Spoilt? No .... just hungry surely!!!  

Dizzi how's poor old Amber?

We are very proud of Oscar at the moment - he passed his Kennel Club Good Citizen Bronze award last week!!!  
He did everything perfectly which was quite amazing to see 'cos normally he's such a monkey! So last night he started on the Silver course - we'll make a good puppy out of him yet!  

The fruit eating reached a rather smelly climax - it got so bad we think he was getting tipsy on all the plums he was eating, he was totally hyper, wouldn't do anything he was told to do, pooing (sorry...) every 5 mins and absolutely stank! So after getting some advice we got him a muzzle   he only has it on while he's wondering, the rest of the time we play ball and generally have lots of lovely play time. He's much better behaved now and best of all has stopped making smells!!!   It wasn't so easy as to just pick up the fruit as the 4 plums trees were dropping literally 100's of tiny plums, unfortunately it'll be pears and apples next (we have a small orchard)!!!

Hope all the other puppies are well and enjoying the summer (quite good weather for them in a way, they don't get too hot )

B & Oscar xxx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Sorry not been on for a while blinking puter died on me  so borrying Sons atm. Well today is Dday we go to S.Wales to pick Dyson up am sooooo excitedhave not slept at all.

Diz hope you got Amber sorted out as for LF are you a paid member ? If not just register again as you get 5 posts to play with then IM one of the team. I went to Lf get together a few weeks ago and that was a scream as we all camped with our dogs  

Emily what fantstic news to see babe am wishing you lots of lovely luck xx

Love to everyone else xxx

Oh and Jess often has raw food and she lurves it her favourite is Turkey Drumsticks 

Here are a couple of pics of Dyson at 4 weeks nad a recent one of my baby Jess xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Just a quick post from me

Just poppin in to say to Jess

Dyson is gorgeous hope hes bringing you as much joy and laughter as you hoped and that jess is enjoying his big sister!

Are they both from the same breeder 


Willow is 9 months old on saturday     
blimey how did that happen

We were contemplating adding to our lab family from the same breeder (diff mum same dad)
We can have pick of litter but now am unsure, the pups arent due until oct 12th though so a month or so to decide now

The breeder did offer us a stud for willow but we very quickly declined OMG 

Willow is such a joy now she obviously prefers the north as oposed to the south!
her behaviour has improved so much shes really come out of herself shes currently in season   so we will be seeing the vet in the next month or so to discuss spaying 

well bed is calling....

Em


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Here is a pic of Dyson at 10 weeks and he has made himself right at home. Jess adores him 
Hope you and your labs are well xx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Georgia Dyson is soooooooooooooo scrummy!  

Is he being a good boy? He reminds me of Oscar when he was a baby - oooh I miss that stage (but not the house training in the middle of winter!!  ) Aw I bet he's all soft and smells nice!

Big licks from Oscar
B x


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

DYson is a babe    Everytime i see a pic of him i want to come and give kisses 

I hope this ok but i want to ask anyway... for those who are a member of labradorforums... you'll know about Tamba he is a 6 month old puppy who has severe hip dysplacia and they are fundraising so he can have a total hip replacement which is very expensive... have sent out a postal order today for them but also wanted to put a care package together for him... he is such a cheerful little boy despite being so ill... so i wondered if anyone would like to add anything... toys/blankets whatever and i can pop it together and post it to Many tears the rescue home he is in  I'll be arranging it when i get back online after my move (2 weeksish)

Here is a video of Tamba... its heartbreaking i cried and cried after watching it, if you have anything you couldpossibly give its all appreciated






Bekie

/links


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi not posted for a long time on here as my black Labrador is fast approaching 12 but still wonderfully cute and you try telling him hes nearly 12, he is like a pup, his name is Shadow. quite fitting for a black Labrador don't you think

Georgia - you've brought a lump to my throat with your 2, we had a chocolate Labrador up until June 2006 when he sadly passed away, we got our black Labrador when Saracen, the chocolate lab was just over 18 months of age so your photo's are like looking at mine all those years ago if you know what I mean!

Shadow is fine and doing well still loves going for long walks, when we went camping in the summer holidays he came with us for a 6½ hour walk and was completely shattered but loved it!! 

DH came home the other day with details of chocolate Labrador puppies but thought better of it, I'd love another pup but have to say one is easy work at the moment.

Hope everyone is OK

Love
Andrea
#


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Can I just say B, that dyson is goegous!!!! OMG he remind me of mine old lab. She was jet black and just as cute at 10 weeks. Unfortunatly she past away nearly 3 years ago now.  A week before christmas. She was 12. I loved her so much.    

I would love another one but for now my cocker is more then enough!!! That her at the side of my post.
Love Natalie xxx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Aww thanks all he his scrummy isnt he   but a little git at that  

Here are a few more picks of munster munch a.k.a Dysonsaurus

Jess have you any milk ?? Silly Jess just lay there 










































Not forgetting my number 1 girl Jess


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Dyson is good enough to eat lol!!!  I love Jess's serious face


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Showed DH the pictures of Dyson! Now he wants one again!! 
So watch this space      

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Skybreeze welcome to the thread

Oooh i will watch this space!

Georgia Jess as ever is gorgeous, dyson is such a cutie

Bekie how is woody coming along hope he settles into your new home quickly

Dizzi hope amber is fully recovered from her op
did u make a decision whether or not to breed from lady 

Well here is the latest pic of Little Willow (however not so little now!)










We are kind of in a dilemma as we had planned to get Willow a playmate oooh quite a while ago back in about may i think

She is now awaiting arrival of the litter and we have first choice of the litter but cant make my mind up what to do, dh is very keen even more since seeing dysons pics he wanted a choc i wanted a black and now he would like a black that said i would love for willow to have a playmate!

the pups are due on 12th oct but wont be ready to rehome until december Willow is being spayed in November so kind of fits in

I just think that i have been very lucky with having bouncer who was an angel her whole life and Willow who altho has had her moments she is a really good girl

Oh well am sure we will make a decision when the time comes!

belly rubs to all the lovely labs

Em


----------



## victorioussunrise (Jun 22, 2007)

Just wanted to say I also have a lab a beautiful chocolate girl called Drew. I had a miscarraige and felt devestated that my chance to be a mum was so cruelly snatched from me. So i bought my Drew pup and she became my baby. Ironically enough my husband and i were going through a bad patch and split soon after getting Drew and that led to a fantasic fridge magnet I was given at Christmas

            I got a dog for my husband.
            It was a fair swap!

On a really happy note a few years later I fell pregnant through IVF as a single lady and my Drew paced back and fourth with me for my first few hours of labour. Now her and my little boy are the best of friends especially if he has food! 

  Victorioussunrise


----------



## Mitchie (May 15, 2007)

Hi All !
Havent been on here for ages, but had to say Georgia...Dyson is SSSSSOOOOO cute, i could eat him, what a grogeous gorgeous boy !!   And of course Jess is totally adorable, but i would say that cos chocs are my fave  
Talkin of which, my Edward is behavin himself, snoozin on his bed at the mo ! Think he might be dreamin of Fern ( A black lab, one of his grilfriends !!) who we've got for the day on Sunday    Then chaos will be mine !
Take care Lab lovers !
Mitchie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Aww thanks all  
Dyson has settled in really well and loves going out to the park on his adventures. We took Jess swimming yesterday and bless him   he just had to follow and he did a few paddles   
Must admit the thought of 2 dogs used to petrify me but I cannot believe how much easier it is having 2. It was the best thing we ever did for Jess 
Love to you all and your lovely labs 
Georgia,Jess & Dyson xx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Hope all the pups are well this week end, just thought I'd let you know that our furbaby Oscar is going to have his 2nd birthday tomorrow!! We have got him a new toy and a chew stick but best of all his cousin Jack (a choccy lab - my sister's) came to see him today and they had their walk together and some good old play time fun! 

So .....    Happy 2nd Birthday Oscar!


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Awww sorry missed Jacks barkday but hope he had a lovely time  
We are of to puppy playgroup and Dyson is going to wear his batman collar and lead set   and be a superhero


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Georgia hope you had loads of fun at puppy playgroup
We never took willow as by the time we got around to it she was too old 

How is jess is she enjoying being big sister!

Belated birthday wishes to Oscar
hope it wasnt too windy    

hope everyones labs are all well

We have booked Willow in for her spay
a bit reluctantly if i am honest as we still have reservations  after the loss of Bouncer, but am surely it cant happen to us twice  

We have opted for pre op bloods to check liver/kidneys/thyroid amongst other things, and also the premier anaesthetic 

Op is for 30th November so a few weeks to go yet

Hope she is back on form for her birthday mid december  

bye for now
Em


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi,

Just thought I'd join in as am crazy about doggies! I have a golden retriever called Tom-Tom who is often mistaked for a lab, as is short haired.  He's helped me through all my treatment and is my little baby boy! 

Sarah


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Sarah welcome to the thread

Your tom tom is gorgeous i did think he was a lab!

He looks just like bouncer did who helped me thru so much

Just popping in to say we spoke to the breeder today and the puppies are due 21st Oct and all being well will be ready to come home 16th Dec day after willows 1st birthday 

Dh would like a choc but i sway him towards black with the help of georgia dyson    

Hope all labs and labs lovers are well

Em


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Hello Everyone !!

I didn't know this thread was on here, happy now!!!   

I love my black lab - he's called George and he's totally LABRADORABLE !! haha!!  

He gives the best cuddles ever

I'll get a picture sorted on my profile,

See you all later

TLZ xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome to the thread

TLZ

fabby look forward to "meeting" the gorgeous George soon

Em


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi, can I join you?? Just discovered this thread, have an adorable black lab, Jet, who is 16 months old. 
Emma


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya Emma
welcome to the thread

Look forwarrd to hearing all about your lovely lab

congrats on your little girl 

Em


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Everyone

I wanted to introduce my baby boy - Bert, still a puppy at 4 years old.

He has been my constant companion for the last 4 years and I really don't know what I'd have done without him. 

Em, I would definitely go for a black labbie if you have choice of puppies
TLZ, I love the 'labradorable'   


Love Welshbird xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry I am abit AWOL at the moment both Amber & Lady are fine, I will catch up with you all soon,
thought it was time we had a new thread and a list of Pups & Owners

~Dizzi~ 

New Home this way -------> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=117361.msg1657519#msg1657519


----------

